# Chest pouches for firearms



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

I know there are few guys on here that carry and a bunch of others that do not.

For those that do, how do you carry? What holster or pouch do use?
I have been looking at this and was just wondering if there was something similar.

Hill People Gear | Real use gear for backcountry travelers

I have never carried in the woods but I live and ride through a not so great neighborhood at night sometimes. It would be nice to carry something on my chest for quick access.

This just happened a few nights ago and has been increasing lately.
Waterfront Park mob violence brings increased police

I choose not be a sheep and yet I don't want to stop riding either.

So can any of you recommend a good chest pouch or something similar? I thought about a fanny pack but figured it would bounce around a bit too much. I don't want to put it in a back pack which would take forever to get to.
I want it to be in front for easy access.

I thought about putting it in a frame pouch but I want it on me at all times.
When I ride I often get off the bike to hike a trail or go eat, etc....


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

You REALLY need to do a search on the forum before you open this can of worms. It's been hashed out several times.


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

Silentfoe said:


> You REALLY need to do a search on the forum before you open this can of worms. It's been hashed out several times.


I did a search. 
It was mainly just people arguing about whether to carry or not.

I am not asking whether or not I should carry.

I am asking what others are using to carry because I am going to regardless of those that say I should not.

I have multiple degrees and my background is in security/law enforcement.
I have given numerous presentations on situational awareness / conflict resolution.
I have about 17 years dealing with security.
My mind will not be changed on the need for a firearm.

So if you have nothing positive to recommend on a good carrying pouch I will disregard your comments from here on out.

Back on topic.....

I prefer something close to the chest that won't bounce around. For those of you that currently carry, what do you use/suggest?


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Silentfoe said:


> You REALLY need to do a search on the forum before you open this can of worms. It's been hashed out several times.


 So has EVERY OTHER subject you can cover on a mountain bike. Pedals, forks, tires, tubeless, BB standards, etc., all have 100's of threads about them.

To the op, I carry a Ruger LCP in a Desantis Superfly in the cargo pocket of my shorts when I ride.


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

musikron said:


> So has EVERY OTHER subject you can cover on a mountain bike. Pedals, forks, tires, tubeless, BB standards, etc., all have 100's of threads about them.
> 
> To the op, I carry a Ruger LCP in a Desantis Superfly in the cargo pocket of my shorts when I ride.


Does it not bounce around?
I tried carrying my Glock 26 like that and every time I pedaled it moved too much.

It's hard to wear it on my side in a holster without a belt.

Have you tried other things and that worked best for you?

btw...... Thank you for actually answering the question with helpful information.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

travr6 said:


> I did a search.
> It was mainly just people arguing about whether to carry or not.
> 
> I am not asking whether or not I should carry.
> ...


The reason he brought that up was not because you might find anything useful in those other threads. It's precisely because it's very difficult to find ANYTHING useful when you start a firearms discussion. It's because there are people who are very vocal about their opposition. Firearms threads never end well, so they're hardly worth starting in the first place.


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> The reason he brought that up was not because you might find anything useful in those other threads. It's precisely because it's very difficult to find ANYTHING useful when you start a firearms discussion. It's because there are people who are very vocal about their opposition. Firearms threads never end well, so they're hardly worth starting in the first place.


Those people will be ignored. I am not looking for an argument.
People are entitled to their opinion.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

NateHawk said:


> The reason he brought that up was not because you might find anything useful in those other threads. It's precisely because it's very difficult to find ANYTHING useful when you start a firearms discussion. It's because there are people who are very vocal about their opposition. Firearms threads never end well, so they're hardly worth starting in the first place.


I think the OP has the right to start what ever thread he/she wants. And I think that if you do not like what the thread is about, you can stay out or check your butt hurt at the door first..  (NOT pointing at you Nate). :thumbsup:

But... This thread will spiral into the bin as all other "gun" threads do because people just don't know when to shut their mouth when not spoken too.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

travr6 said:


> Those people will be ignored. I am not looking for an argument.
> People are entitled to their opinion.


Have fun with that when your thread is 6 pages long with barely a handful of posts of value. ;-)


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Jesus fuggin Christ. Not again.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

^ Maybe you should read my post..


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I pledge to not get involved in this thread.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for asking, I'm interested in constructive responses. Applying for my CCW this week


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

O boy, here we go again. 

Here ya go gun man.

The Truth About Bicycle Carry | The Truth About Guns

https://www.google.com/search?clien...st+holster+for+riding+bikes&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Now go shoot sumpin.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ailuropoda said:


> I pledge to not get involved in this thread.


I suggest you use Lemon Pledge. It keeps your surfaces clean with a scent of lemon. During the long winter months it makes my house smell like summer with a **** ton of lemon trees growing outside


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh I dunno. There are more than a few of us here who carry. We even have a contributor from Alaska who proudly carries a fire extinguisher with him when he rides. (I'm sure he'll chime in soon). So why not another firearms thread?

Mine goes, (as stated in the other two threads that immediately turned to sh!t), in my right rear jersey pocket. Cell phone, badge wallet, and spare mag go in the opposite (left) pocket for balance. I have yet to see a holster/carry bag that isn't either bulky, heavy, looks uncomfortable, would slow accessibility, or some combination of all of the above. So mine rides loose in the pocket with a full mag but an empty chamber. It's a subcompact, and it's light, and carrying it that way works well for me. Been doing it that way for a couple of decades now with zero issues.

If you carry one, train with it. Know your local and state firearms laws and often run "what if" scenarios in your mind. If you should ever have to use it to defend yourself or someone else, you want to know what you can lawfully do given a set of circumstances. Having to stop and think about it may render you useless.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

travr6 said:


> I did a search.
> It was mainly just people arguing about whether to carry or not.
> 
> I have multiple degrees and my background is in security/law enforcement.
> ...


Ya, thats what will happen.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

Around here you can get a full custom leather setup any way you like for way under $100. That's what I did.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Fiskare said:


> Around here you can get a full custom leather setup any way you like for way under $100. That's what I did.


Any link? Picture? Or is it a mom and pops custom shop? I am interested.


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

Centurion_ said:


> Oh I dunno. There are more than a few of us here who carry. We even have a contributor from Alaska who proudly carries a fire extinguisher with him when he rides. (I'm sure he'll chime in soon). So why not another firearms thread?
> 
> Mine goes, (as stated in the other two threads that immediately turned to sh!t), in my right rear jersey pocket. Cell phone, badge wallet, and spare mag go in the opposite (left) pocket for balance. I have yet to see a holster/carry bag that isn't either bulky, heavy, looks uncomfortable, would slow accessibility, or some combination of all of the above. So mine rides loose in the pocket with a full mag but an empty chamber. It's a subcompact, and it's light, and carrying it that way works well for me. Been doing it that way for a couple of decades now with zero issues.


Rides loose in what pocket? Your jersey pocket or pants pocket?
I conceal carry a G26. 
I want something that will not bounce around while I run or cycle.
I have seen the shirts with built in pouches. That might be a good idea as well.



Fiskare said:


> Around here you can get a full custom leather setup any way you like for way under $100. That's what I did.


I prefer to stay away from leather as it is a bit heavier and I will probably be sweating a lot.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Optimism, gotta love it.


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

GoGoGordo said:


> O boy, here we go again.
> 
> Here ya go gun man.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Had not seen that link.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

travr6 said:


> Rides loose in what pocket? Your jersey pocket or pants pocket?


.


> ...right rear jersey pocket.


Balancing it with stuff in the left pocket reduces bounce.


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

What kind of jersey is it? I am not sure I know what type you are talking about?
Any pictures of the jersey?


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Just your typical roadie style three pockets jersey. Nothing special. Pockets are in the back. The ones with the deeper and narrower pockets retain a bit more securely, but any three pocket jersey oughta work.


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

Centurion_ said:


> Just your typical roadie style three pockets jersey. Nothing special. Pockets are in the back. The ones with the deeper and narrower pockets retain it a bit more securely, but any three pocket jersey oughta work.


And it doesn't bounce around off your body when jumping off hills or doing anything other than flat ground?

This might be a good option.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

sodak said:


> ^ Maybe you should read my post..


Why?


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

travr6 said:


> And it doesn't bounce around off your body when jumping off hills or doing anything other than flat ground?
> 
> This might be a good option.


Not much flat ground around here, but I don't do a lot of jumps or drops. And I'm carrying a 9 mil subcompact with a six round mag. It's fairly light.

It's worth a try. If it's not what you like, you still have an otherwise usable jersey. It's not like buying a bag or a holster you don't like.


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

I am carrying the glock 26 subcompact with 11 rounds. 

I don't own a jersey at the moment so I might check one out. 
Thanks.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Not the smallest thing in the world or the most concealed, but...

Model 23 Jogger Concealment Gun Holster


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

My KAHR PM 9 with a six round mag is pretty similar in size, and probably weighs about the same as your glock with 11 rounds, trav6. A jersey might be worth a try before buying another holster or bag.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

I wonder if there are dozens and dozens of threads about bikes on firearms forums????


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Bikin' Bric said:


> I wonder if there are dozens and dozens of threads about bikes on firearms forums????


I dunno. How 'bout you research that and get back to us?


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Centurion_ said:


> I dunno. How 'bout you research that and get back to us?


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

edit


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

edit


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

Shakester said:


> Not the smallest thing in the world or the most concealed, but...
> 
> Model 23 Jogger Concealment Gun Holster


That is definitely another great option. Thanks.


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

Bikin' Bric said:


> I wonder if there are dozens and dozens of threads about bikes on firearms forums????


Not sure but it would be nice if the ignore button was easier to use.


----------



## Gumbi4Prez (Jan 2, 2014)

Maybe someone will take time out of their day to take pics of their guns and bikes together. Then post them to this thread.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Gumbi4Prez said:


> Maybe someone will take time out of their day to take pics of their guns and bikes together. Then post them to this thread.


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

I like the idea of a chest rig. wouldn't bounce around too much, and you'd have lightning quick access. not sure how concealed it'd be though.. Maybe if you wore a baggy jersey over the chest rig it might work out. It'll print if you're standing up, but I don't think it'll be too recognizable.

Actually, most chest rigs are mounted on a tactical vest, now that I think about it... not sure you'd want to wear a vest underneath your jersey...

how about this one?


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

So, are you guys afraid of animals or people?


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

L8APXR said:


> I like the idea of a chest rig. wouldn't bounce around too much, and you'd have lightning quick access. not sure how concealed it'd be though.. Maybe if you wore a baggy jersey over the chest rig it might work out. It'll print if you're standing up, but I don't think it'll be too recognizable.
> 
> Actually, most chest rigs are mounted on a tactical vest, now that I think about it... not sure you'd want to wear a vest underneath your jersey...
> 
> ...


I have seen that one. Actually most of the chest rigs I have seen are like that one.
I do not want to open carry. If I got something like that I would have to wear a shirt over it.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Bikin' Bric said:


> edit


Thank you...:thumbsup:


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

juan_speeder said:


> So, are you guys afraid of animals or people?


It's a logical question so I will answer.

It's not about fear. It's about being prepared.

I carry a gun for the same reason I carry patches and an air pump for the bike and why I have smoke detectors/fire extinguisher in my house.

Just in case.

Fear has zero to do with it.

My job and area of town put me in a higher risk for being robbed, attacked, assaulted, etc... My zip code has the highest crime rates in my city. 
Just covering my bases.

I have been carrying for about 8 years and have only had to show my weapon once. I doubt I will ever need it and hope that is true.

I have never needed to patch a tire on the trail either but I feel more comfortable with a patch kit on my bike.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

AZ said:


> View attachment 880180


Not portable enough.










Davy Crockett (nuclear device) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

AZ.... optimism... gone...:madman:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

A jersey pocket is not sufficient. I would either fix a commercial holster in a fanny pack, handlebar bag, or frame bag. It's gotta be in a holster and the holster needs to be securely mounted. Baggy shorts might work if you mounted the holster in a cargo pocket. Won't argue the pros/cons of carry, especially since I sighted a Cougar within two miles of my house.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Forster said:


> A jersey pocket is not sufficient. I would either fix a commercial holster in a fanny pack, handlebar bag, or frame bag. It's gotta be in a holster and the holster needs to be securely mounted. Baggy shorts might work if you mounted the holster in a cargo pocket. Won't argue the pros/cons of carry, *especially since I sighted a Cougar within two miles of my house.*


If a mountain lion wants to eat you, you won't have a chance to even draw a handgun.

Otherwise, that cat is just going to watch you, like he has been.


----------



## raven1911 (Jul 14, 2011)

5.11® Tactical Holster V-Neck Shirt : Cabela's

This has worked for me in the past. I carry a smaller 9mm (LC9) when I ride but carry a glock 19 everyday in appendix carry. Here in free country I can carry as I like and have been for a long time. Thank God I have never had to use it, but have been in some situations where I was glad I had it and at one point did pull it out behind my leg for fast deployment if necessary while with my family. I do carry a spare mag as well. The only problem with this setup is ease of access. Most likely if you need it, you need it NOW. This isn't the fastest deployment garment, but at least you can carry it securely. Maybe look into the Crossbreed supertuck? Might be a bit warm to carry like that though. With riding, I think an elastic style type holster will work the best but you sacrifice accessibility.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

juan_speeder said:


> If a mountain lion wants to eat you, you won't have a chance to even draw a handgun.
> 
> Otherwise, that cat is just going to watch you, like he has been.


 Didn't say I would have a chance to draw or fire, only said I "Won't argue the pros/cons of carry..." Not worried about the Cougar but in 31 years in the military and 6 years of firearms instructing the one thing I've learned is that the outcome of a fight is never determined until the fight is over.


----------



## raven1911 (Jul 14, 2011)

And you have a hell of a better chance of fighting a mountain lion WITH a gun than not! We can play what if scenarios all day but bottom line is that having a gun is better than not in ALL the scenarios people produce!


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

raven1911 said:


> And you have a hell of a better chance of fighting a mountain lion WITH a gun than not! We can play what if scenarios all day but bottom line is that having a gun is better than not in ALL the scenarios people produce!


You're naked in downtown London...


----------



## Burzum (Jul 30, 2009)

I keep a S&W airweight .38 with Hornady critical defense chambered in my camel back. Better to have a tool and not need it, than need a tool and not have it.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

For what, suicide? A .38 isn't going to stop any animal you are going to have problems with on the trail, well, maybe a coyote if he gets close enough to shoot with a handgun, lol.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

raven1911 said:


> 5.11® Tactical Holster V-Neck Shirt : Cabela's


Looks like a good product for walking but bit insecure for riding. You don't want your piece flying out when a mountain lion springs in front of you, endo'ing you.

Side note: I love how, for anything firearm related to sell these days, it must have the word tactical written at least 3 times. What, no strategic holster vests? Only tactics are allowed when wearing one.


----------



## Burzum (Jul 30, 2009)

Well I guess you're totally stupid when it comes to fire arms ballistics I take it, You're probably one of those idiots who bashes 9mm's too. I've spent 9 years as a combat medic I've seen about every wound from every hand gun, including many 38's while in Central and South America to know what they can do. Have you ever shot .38SPL +P 135 gold dots? No, probably not, it would probably break a limp wrist like yours(but I'm sure you got your Obama care to cover it).
It's not the firearm it's the bullets you feed it, ammo today is much more powerful than it was even a decade ago. And HPG makes the best chest harness in my opinion to keep it on topic.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Feb 12, 2014)

I carry either my G22 or my G33 in a Glock Sport Holster. 



Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raven1911 (Jul 14, 2011)

ddprocter said:


> Looks like a good product for walking but bit insecure for riding. You don't want your piece flying out when a mountain lion springs in front of you, endo'ing you.
> 
> Side note: I love how, for anything firearm related to sell these days, it must have the word tactical written at least 3 times. What, no strategic holster vests? Only tactics are allowed when wearing one.


Its not insecure riding or I wouldn't have suggested it. The OP wanted a way to carry around the chest area. This is more elastic and weapon retention is fine. Try it before making a conclusion. Realize it is a whole shirt with elastic on the outsides to secure the weapon, especially if wearing underneath a jersey.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

travr6 said:


> Thanks. Had not seen that link.


What, never heard of Google search?
Jeez. 
And you put a weapon in your hands???
WTF?? 
Worse than the horsey peeps I must say.
Shoot on.


----------



## raven1911 (Jul 14, 2011)

juan_speeder said:


> You're naked in downtown London...


Would never happen....I live in free country bro. I woudn't be caught dead in London. No pun intended. LOL


----------



## raven1911 (Jul 14, 2011)

GoGoGordo said:


> What, never heard of Google search?
> Jeez.
> And you put a weapon in your hands???
> WTF??
> ...


You're a tool!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Burzum said:


> Well I guess you're totally stupid when it comes to fire arms ballistics I take it, You're probably one of those idiots who bashes 9mm's too. I've spent 9 years as a combat medic I've seen about every wound from every hand gun, including many 38's while in Central and South America to know what they can do. Have you ever shot .38SPL +P 135 gold dots? No, probably not, it would probably break a limp wrist like yours(but I'm sure you got your Obama care to cover it).
> It's not the firearm it's the bullets you feed it, ammo today is much more powerful than it was even a decade ago. And HPG makes the best chest harness in my opinion to keep it on topic.


3 weeks ago I watched a police officer unload his 9mm into a moose at point blank. He went back into the car, got the shotgun, used that to put it down (still at point blank). I was about 500' away.

If you think you are going to hit a moving target that has a thick skull/skin/sinews when you are excited/scared with a .38 short and do damage, you are ridiculous. Animals don't stop because you've caused a flesh wound.

Another guy emptied an AR15 magazine (30 rounds) on a black bear just before winter, it didn't kill it of course right away, but it did dissuade the bear enough to move off and it died a few hours later. Problem is that light 5.56 round fragments and doesn't carry enough energy to penetrate deeply into a bear (and stay intact to any extent). They make guns intended to deal with aggressive bears. That isn't one of them.

Use the right tool. I have no problem with guns, but I do have a problem with people that have no real knowledge of ballistics and who refuse to be realistic. You have illusions and pie-in-the-sky ideas fueled by die hard movies and playing cops and robbers as a kid.

For lower 48, at least a .357 magnum for the cougars and bears encountered. For higher latitudes, at least a 44 magnum, although it's recommended to use 300gr hot loads.

Why do you assume you are the only one that has ever shot a firearm? What does Obama have to do with bears and cougars?


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

This thread topic is so old:


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

travr6 said:


> I have multiple degrees and my background is in security/law enforcement.
> I have given numerous presentations on situational awareness / conflict resolution.
> I have about 17 years dealing with security.


And the first option that came to your mind was to carry your gun in a fanny pack? But what would you have done with your Carmex?


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Does carrying in a jersey pocket work if you have a hydration pack with other stuff? If not is it worth abandoning the pack? If you do not wear a pack, do you still carry a spare tube, levers, first aid, etc.?


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

raven1911 said:


> Would never happen....I live in free country bro. I woudn't be caught dead in London. No pun intended. LOL


I guess "ALL scenarios" doesn't really apply then, does it?

Did you hear? The UK is a democracy now too.

Can I ask you an honest question? Have you ever used the phrase "Freedom Fries" in a non-sarcastic manner?


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Also, I'd be concerned that something suitable for chest carry would be inadequate for stopping wildlife. Frame mount might be better. In my neighborhood, there are lots of surfers who ride the streets with side racks suitable for carrying surfboards. Perhaps such a rack for something with a bit more stopping power would work.

I would not personally trust even ++P in .38.


----------



## johnb (Feb 8, 2004)

*Chest pouches for handguns*

Here you go!


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

raven1911 said:


> This has worked for me in the past. I carry a smaller 9mm (LC9) when I ride but carry a glock 19 everyday in appendix carry. Here in free country I can carry as I like and have been for a long time. Thank God I have never had to use it, but have been in some situations where I was glad I had it and at one point did pull it out behind my leg for fast deployment if necessary while with my family. I do carry a spare mag as well. The only problem with this setup is ease of access. Most likely if you need it, you need it NOW. This isn't the fastest deployment garment, but at least you can carry it securely. Maybe look into the Crossbreed supertuck? Might be a bit warm to carry like that though. With riding, I think an elastic style type holster will work the best but you sacrifice accessibility.


I think for the price of that I would rather go with the chest pouch.
If I wore that I would be wearing a t-shirt over it anyways so it wouldn't be that quick to get to.


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

Aaron1100us said:


> I carry either my G22 or my G33 in a Glock Sport Holster.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


The sport holster still requires a belt doesn't it?



Bruce in SoCal said:


> Does carrying in a jersey pocket work if you have a hydration pack with other stuff? If not is it worth abandoning the pack? If you do not wear a pack, do you still carry a spare tube, levers, first aid, etc.?


All of my bike tools go in the frame pouch.



Bruce in SoCal said:


> Also, I'd be concerned that something suitable for chest carry would be inadequate for stopping wildlife. Frame mount might be better. In my neighborhood, there are lots of surfers who ride the streets with side racks suitable for carrying surfboards. Perhaps such a rack for something with a bit more stopping power would work.
> 
> I would not personally trust even ++P in .38.


I am more worried about the urban wildlife. Violent crime has been up dramatically near me.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

travr6 said:


> ...
> I am not asking whether or not I should carry... I am going to regardless of those that say I should not.
> 
> I have multiple degrees and my background is in security/law enforcement. I have given numerous presentations on situational awareness / conflict resolution. I have about 17 years dealing with security...I prefer something...


You sir, scare the shiite out of me!
Understand your desire to be prepared, believe in the 2nd amendment, yet avoid paranoid people, and those who enjoy intimidating others.

Like alcohol, adrenalin and guns do not mix. If going to CCW, I'd suggest it be fully undetectable.

Know this, your right to carry does not override anyone's desire to feel safe. While encountering others on the trail expect to be ignored, discounted, or openly despised. Like that creepy guy trying to hit on somebody's g/f, only much worse. To someone in need, I'll always offer help, yet if I see a gun, I'm out.
Seems a shame too that with multiple degrees, you're only able to write first-person sentences.

(tapa)


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

^ Ignored


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

^Irony


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Go over to CALGUNS to have a discussion with the other Sidewalk Commando's, better yet, start a thread about bicycles while you're visiting.


----------



## raven1911 (Jul 14, 2011)

juan_speeder said:


> I guess "ALL scenarios" doesn't really apply then, does it?
> 
> Did you hear? The UK is a democracy now too.


Then I would like to see you open carry in London bro. Lol


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

travr6 said:


> ^ Ignored


^ Avoid at all costs.
If it looks like a gun, quickly ride away cause he be cray-cray.

(tapa)


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

raven1911 said:


> Then I would like to see you open carry in London bro. Lol


Democracies are only those countries in which one can openly carry a firearm?

OK then...


----------



## raven1911 (Jul 14, 2011)

juan_speeder said:


> Democracies are only those countries in which one can openly carry a firearm?
> 
> OK then...


Only real democracies! lol go worship your queen now. Moving on...


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

raven1911 said:


> Only real democracies! lol go worship your queen now. Moving on...


FREEDOM DOORS!!!!1!










Likely over your head, sorry.


----------



## raven1911 (Jul 14, 2011)

travr6 said:


> I think for the price of that I would rather go with the chest pouch.
> If I wore that I would be wearing a t-shirt over it anyways so it wouldn't be that quick to get to.


Ya it does get a bit warm to wear but really secure. Good luck with your search!


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Haha this thread went to sh!t just as planned. You can't have a thread about guns on this forum without it turing into a 2nd amendment sh!tstorm.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

vtsession said:


> haha this thread went to sh!t just as planned. You can't have a thread about guns on *any forum except gun forums* without it turning into a 2nd amendment shitstorm.


fify


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

If a direct democracy voted to make firearms illegal, would they still be a real democracy?


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

travr6 said:


> Does it not bounce around?
> I tried carrying my Glock 26 like that and every time I pedaled it moved too much.
> 
> It's hard to wear it on my side in a holster without a belt.
> ...


 The Superfly has a removable flap that serves two purposes, 1. It keeps the gun from printing. 2. It takes up the extra space in your pocket and keeps the gun oriented properly and relatively stable.

Pretty much anything is gonna bounce around out on the trails a little. Even the Fobus on the waist band bounced somewhat. I carry in the cargo pocket of my shorts because it is a fairly non impacted area when I go down, so no pistol shaped bruises on my hip or butt.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

VTSession said:


> Haha this thread went to sh!t just as planned. You can't have a thread about guns on this forum without it turing into a 2nd amendment sh!tstorm.


The OP is an agenda troll. Nothing more, nothing less. Try googling "bike gun" and before you can type another letter "holsters" pops up. I like to support the 2nd Amendment, but these agenda fools make it harder and harder for me to be sympathetic.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

raven1911 said:


> You're a tool!


Why thank you!


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Slow Danger said:


> The OP is an agenda troll. Nothing more, nothing less. Try googling "bike gun" and before you can type another letter "holsters" pops up. I like to support the 2nd Amendment, but these agenda fools make it harder and harder for me to be sympathetic.


^
This.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Centurion_ said:


> Just your typical roadie style three pockets jersey. Nothing special. Pockets are in the back. The ones with the deeper and narrower pockets retain a bit more securely, but any three pocket jersey oughta work.


Just don't mistake the gun for a Powerbar... or do.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

The OP stated he was not interested in any 2nd amendment arguments. 
The best is to ignore the antigun comments and not engage in the discussion with them.
Don't feed the trolls. Let's stay on the topic.
Sorry I don't have any good answer to your question OP...


----------



## tysonnemb (Jan 23, 2010)

I personally do not carry, but a friend of mine does. He was actually the tester for the Hill People bags you had a link of. He ran with it, and rode with it. He really liked it, and said it did not interfere with the camelback he was using (I'm sure other hydration packs may be different). He highly recommended it.

Not sure if your question was already answered, got lazy and didn't read all the posts.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

travr6 said:


> I have multiple degrees and my background is in security/law enforcement.
> I have given numerous presentations on situational awareness / conflict resolution.
> I have about 17 years dealing with security.


All this, and you're unfamiliar with the word "holster"?

Pouches are for marsupials.


----------



## OldZaskar (Oct 18, 2007)

J.B. Weld said:


> ^Irony


Well played Mr. Weld. Well played.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

If I carry, I usually just put my XDM 9mm in my camelback. That chest pouch looks uncomfortable to me.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

jazzanova said:


> The OP stated he was not interested in any 2nd amendment arguments.


Bwah, hah, hah. Dude starts the same thread that's already been started at least 3 times this year&#8230;after reading those threads first. Yeah, he just wants a simple conversation about fanny packs. LOL. Good one.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Ya...Good one.



jazzanova said:


> The best is to ignore the antigun comments and not engage in the discussion with them.
> Don't feed the trolls. Let's stay on the topic.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

I've been carrying a Glock 26 in the top pocket of my Camelbak. Not the ideal solution, but better than nothing, I suppose. My Camelback also contains water (obviously), I.D., cell phone, spare tube, patch kit, chain breaker and spare links, a few zip ties, and most importantly, a first aid kit.



juan_speeder said:


> If a direct democracy voted to make firearms illegal, would they still be a real democracy?


"real democracy" is mob rule. The U.S. was never intended to be a democracy. The U.S. is a Constitutional Republic. Actually, the word and theory of "Democracy" held little favor prior to the beginning of the 20th Century. (ie., Pres Wilson's "make the world safe for Democracy...")


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Coal-Cracker said:


> "real democracy" is mob rule. The U.S. was never intended to be a democracy. The U.S. is a Constitutional Republic. Actually, the word and theory of "Democracy" held little favor prior to the beginning of the 20th Century. (ie., Pres Wilson's "make the world safe for Democracy...")


Great! I knew all of that, and wasn't addressing any country or political structure in particular, just a dimwit who said that a country without armed citizens isn't a free country.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

so what was the answer on the best gun holder device?


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

006_007 said:


> so what was the answer on the best gun holder device?


Go to a gun website to find out.
Duh.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

If I decide to not carry my gun in my gun carrier, would it be ok to carry gummy bears? Chest mounted gummy bears would be awesome during a ride.

*edit* - this is about a ride right?


----------



## Gumbi4Prez (Jan 2, 2014)

This topic always ends up a train wreck.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Gumbi4Prez said:


> This topic always ends up a train wreck.


So that leaves the following as options for why this might happen repeatedly. Readers feel free to choose what makes the most sense:

1. Because the OP only starts threads like these to make MTBR look bad in order to grind an axe of some kind.
2. Because the OP only starts these threads to high five his gun-toter buddies on some other site as a reminder that they are truly being persecuted.
3. Because the OP has an agenda being promoted and funded by X,Y, or Z group.
4. Because the OP is a true believer who thinks he is saving the US one CCW at a time.
5. Because the OP with a claimed 17 years of experience really believes the best place to find out about holstering is to go on a mountain biking website and ask if there is a better option than the fanny pack to carry while riding down city streets.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

slow danger said:


> so that leaves the following as options for why this might happen repeatedly. Readers feel free to choose what makes the most sense:
> 
> 1. Because the op only starts threads like these to make mtbr look bad in order to grind an axe of some kind.
> 2. Because the op only starts these threads to high five his gun-toter buddies on some other site as a reminder that they are truly being persecuted.
> ...


fify.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

I have looked into this more and basically found out most people use fanny packs.
There are some with built in holsters, like this one:
Fanny Pack With Concealed Gun Holster - Falco Gun Holsters

Another good company making holsters is "RSR Defense".

Good luck! I will keep searching.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

The issue with a fanny pack carry would be the disruption that would be caused by a jiggling weapon to one's Frankie Goes To Hollywood tunes being played on the Walkman.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

These belly bands are really popular with runners. Never tried it while riding but it would keep the firearm accessible under a loose shirt.

Amazon.com: Concealed Belly Band Gun Holster Large Size for Waist 40" to 48" Black: Sports & Outdoors

I usually carry IWB while commuting in regular clothes or with a pocket holster in my jersey while riding in biking clothes. Hope this helps.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

juan_speeder said:


> You're naked in downtown London...


I would still have my gun


----------



## teleguy03 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a rigged up system that works pretty well. Its a modified gopro system. Depending on the scenario i mount in on my chest, or my helmet. I use the remote from the gopro to activate the trigger using a remote sg135 electronic system - law enforcement uses them. I can essentially shoot where I look (just like my gopro) by clicking the remote on my bars. i just have to remember if i have my gopro on there or my g26, so i don't shoot my buddies in the back when i'm filming... 

gotta say, i don't usually post if i don't give a sh-t but there is something seriously wrong with where you ride if you need to pack heat.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Could you tell me exactly "where" I would need my gun? I won't ride there. 

How about when I would need my helmet? or What day I will need my seat belt? I won't bother putting those things on that day either.


----------



## OldZaskar (Oct 18, 2007)

tradera said:


> Could you tell me exactly "where" I would need my gun? I won't ride there.
> 
> How about when I would need my helmet? or What day I will need my seat belt? I won't bother putting those things on that day either.


Statistically speaking, where one needs a helmet has been established. EVERY mountain biker I know has wrecked at least once while riding their mountain bike on a mountain bike trial. Thus, I have established this to be a good place to wear my helmet. Following this same criteria, EVERY mountain biker I know has NOT needed a firearm on the trail. Thus, I have established this to be useless place to worry about having a firearm.

But, if you are still afraid of bad guys while riding your bike, you could:
A) Train a bit. Most bad guys are not endurance athletes. They tend to be very easy to out pace.
B) Don't stop with a silly tummy holster. Go whole hog. I'm sure you could modify the boots for clipless pedals. But, remember - tactically speaking - flats are preferred by 4 out of 5 combat cyclists.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

They'll be here in a sec to explain how they are most definitely NOT scared. That they just carry tools, and a gun isn't much different than a patch kit.

I think they might be just a little bit afraid of whatever boogeyman they create in their minds.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

These folks aren't scared, they're "prepared". Cuz ya just never know out in jungle land.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

You anti-gun guys just can't let it go huh? No one here has asked for any opinion from the Anti crowd, in fact the OP specifically asked if you would stay out. For the life of me I can't understand the logic of coming into a thread and talking sh*t for no reason? You throw insults, asinine comments & antagonize members asking a legit question about a LEGAL activity. WHY? And don't come at with me with this sh*t about "this isn't a gun site". Meh.. We have threads in MTBR that cover just about every question out there with exception to religion and politics. Not to mention we have a very active thread concerning the use of marijuana, which is illegal still in many places. Yet, you (Juan especially) think it is okay to promote that thread but trash this thread. Ohhhh.. the irony...


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

sodak said:


> You anti-gun guys just can't let it go huh? No one here has asked for any opinion from the Anti crowd, in fact the OP specifically asked if you would stay out. For the life of me I can't understand the logic of coming into a thread and talking sh*t for no reason? You throw insults, asinine comments & antagonize members asking a legit question about a LEGAL activity. WHY? And don't come at with me with this sh*t about "this isn't a gun site". Meh.. We have threads in MTBR that cover just about every question out there with exception to religion and politics. Not to mention we have a very active thread concerning the use of marijuana, which is illegal still in many places. Yet, you (Juan especially) think it is okay to promote that thread but trash this thread. Ohhhh.. the irony...


I own 7 guns, and I hunt, so calling me anti-gun is silly. Riding a mtb with a gun just makes zero sense to me. Don't you people ride to get away from it all? I do, and having a firearm strapped to me would definitely not let me do that.

Edit - I don't own any handguns. Those are tools, but they tools almost exclusively used to kill people, and I'm not interested in killing anyone. Mule deer? Bring it on.


----------



## OldZaskar (Oct 18, 2007)

sodak said:


> You anti-gun guys just can't let it go huh? No one here has asked for any opinion from the Anti crowd, in fact the OP specifically asked if you would stay out. For the life of me I can't understand the logic of coming into a thread and talking sh*t for no reason? You throw insults, asinine comments & antagonize members asking a legit question about a LEGAL activity. WHY? And don't come at with me with this sh*t about "this isn't a gun site". Meh.. We have threads in MTBR that cover just about every question out there with exception to religion and politics. Not to mention we have a very active thread concerning the use of marijuana, which is illegal still in many places. Yet, you (Juan especially) think it is okay to promote that thread but trash this thread. Ohhhh.. the irony...


Anit-gun? Nope. Love my Beretta Centurion. But, I don't ride bikes armed. I don't ride with my dog. Am I anti-dog? Oh no... I don't ride with my mom... am I... noooooo!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

OldZaskar said:


> ... I don't ride with my dog.....


Original Sin


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

tradera said:


> These belly bands are really popular with runners. Never tried it while riding but it would keep the firearm accessible under a loose shirt.
> 
> Amazon.com: Concealed Belly Band Gun Holster Large Size for Waist 40" to 48" Black: Sports & Outdoors


Now how can you have a loose fitting shirt with a 40-48 inch waist? Man, those are some fat joggers.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

juan_speeder said:


> I own 7 guns, and I hunt, so calling me anti-gun is silly. Riding a mtb with a gun just makes zero sense to me. Don't you people ride to get away from it all? I do, and having a firearm strapped to me would definitely not let me do that.
> 
> Edit - I don't own any handguns. Those are tools, but they tools almost exclusively used to kill people, and I'm not interested in killing anyone. Mule deer? Bring it on.





OldZaskar said:


> Anit-gun? Nope. Love my Beretta Centurion. But, I don't ride bikes armed. I don't ride with my dog. Am I anti-dog? Oh no... I don't ride with my mom... am I... noooooo!


Okay then. Now, why do you feel it necessary or even acceptable to trash people in this thread? Serious now. Just because someone does something you don't like, doesn't mean you feel obligated to harass them ... especially when they asked that you not. This is the reason the gun threads go to sh*t everytime.

Secondly, do you think your rhetoric flaming the gun guys is remotely productive to the whole concept of "owning a firearm"? You just give the true anti's more ammo and encouragement to push their agenda.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Is there really one person that believes this wasn't a troll? If it was not a troll the OP is too stupid to own a firearm in the first place, I mean , really? A pouch? Troll thread gets troll treatment.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

I haven't been around this forum long, but I can certainly see why the search is useless to these types of questions. Ask a question, get a lecture, not an answer.


----------



## OldZaskar (Oct 18, 2007)

sodak said:


> ... do you think your rhetoric flaming the gun guys is remotely productive to the whole concept of "owning a firearm"? You just give the true anti's more ammo and encouragement to push their agenda.


Yes. For two reasons.
1. It's funny. Combat Cyclist... come on. That's funny.

2. "Gun owner" covers a very wide range of people. We're not all like Tackleberry from Police Academy? We don't all read Soldier of Fortune. What do you think non-gun-owners think when they see a guy mountain biking with a *#&$ chest holster? Think that improves the image of gun owners?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

tradera said:


> I haven't been around this forum long, but I can certainly see why the search is useless to these types of questions. Ask a question, get a lecture, not an answer.


Bullshiit, a simple one word search yielded a page full of results.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

jazzanova said:


> I have looked into this more and basically found out most people use fanny packs.


I guess it's safe for me to assume that whenever I see a person in a fanny pack she/he is carrying. Who else in their right mind wears one?


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone other than me notice that the very people who complain the loudest about these types of threads are the very ones that keep posting in them and bringing them back to the top of the page?


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

sodak said:


> You anti-gun guys just can't let it go huh? No one here has asked for any opinion from the Anti crowd, in fact the OP specifically asked if you would stay out. For the life of me I can't understand the logic of coming into a thread and talking sh*t for no reason? You throw insults, asinine comments & antagonize members asking a legit question about a LEGAL activity. WHY? And don't come at with me with this sh*t about "this isn't a gun site". Meh.. We have threads in MTBR that cover just about every question out there with exception to religion and politics. Not to mention we have a very active thread concerning the use of marijuana, which is illegal still in many places. Yet, you (Juan especially) think it is okay to promote that thread but trash this thread. Ohhhh.. the irony...


 I can't give you any more rep or i would.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

AZ said:


> Is there really one person that believes this wasn't a troll? If it was not a troll the OP is too stupid to own a firearm in the first place, I mean , really? A pouch? Troll thread gets troll treatment.


I am not sure if it was/is a troll or not. I just can't stand it when people come piling into these gun threads with BS. This is the ONLY topic here that ends up like this, everytime. It drives me nutts. And there are products out there that fit the need, so there are obviously people out with the need for one. Not such a dumb question.



OldZaskar said:


> Yes. For two reasons.
> 1. It's funny. Combat Cyclist... come on. That's funny.
> 
> 2. "Gun owner" covers a very wide range of people. We're not all like Tackleberry from Police Academy? We don't all read Soldier of Fortune. What do you think non-gun-owners think when they see a guy mountain biking with a *#&$ chest holster? Think that improves the image of gun owners?


I apologize I did not take the combat cyclist as a joke. And I agree with how people would respond to a biker with a pistol on his chest. I am not arguing the concept of carrying while biking. I do not feel that I have a need for that, nor a desire. But, there are people that do, so what.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

The reason why people don't like the idea of a mountainbiker carrying a gun is that they are afraid. I'm sure they would let it go if they knew it stays in the pouch, but they are afraid that the mountainbiker in question would suddenly flip and start shooting people.
Because that happens all the time, right?

At the same time they say that the person who carries (or is planning to carry) is not only afraid, but paranoid, because they want to carry protection against muggers and wild animals. 
Hmm, even on MTBR I recall reading about several situations where a mountainbiker was attacked.

Now tell me, who exactly has the irrational fear?


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

AZ said:


> Bullshiit, a simple one word search yielded a page full of results.


Results of antigun Bullshiit. Not suggestions.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

It's not Paranoia if everyone is out to get you.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

tradera said:


> Results of antigun Bullshiit. Not suggestions.


You could always try arfcom


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

sodak said:


> I am not sure if it was/is a troll or not. I just can't stand it when people come piling into these gun threads with BS. This is the ONLY topic here that ends up like this, everytime. It drives me nutts. And there are products out there that fit the need, so there are obviously people out with the need for one. Not such a dumb question.


Sodak, I appreciate your POV, but how many times in the past few months has an OP come on and said I did a "search", and I've seen all the threads on mtbr about this subject, and I'm still going to ask my holstering question anyways. Any sincere person with half a brain would quickly decide to go elsewhere to get real answers&#8230;.if that's truly what is being sought.

However, I would like to make a sincere point to say that the admins should just create a holstering sticky and provide some links to some of the options, put it at the top of the page, and then move any new holstering threads into that sticky. Let folks troll the sticky.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Saul Lumikko said:


> The reason why people don't like the idea of a mountainbiker carrying a gun is that they are afraid. I'm sure they would let it go if they knew it stays in the pouch, but they are afraid that the mountainbiker in question would suddenly flip and start shooting people.
> Because that happens all the time, right?
> 
> At the same time they say that the person who carries (or is planning to carry) is not only afraid, but paranoid, because they want to carry protection against muggers and wild animals.
> ...


Scared? Not too much. Concern that a person might not have the training necessary to properly operate their weapon, yup.

They're mountain biking with a firearm. How bright could they be? 

Read this mtbr thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/new-mexico/dodging-bullets-898582.html


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Slow Danger said:


> Sodak, I appreciate your POV, but how many times in the past few months has an OP come on and said I did a "search", and I've seen all the threads on mtbr about this subject, and I'm still going to ask my holstering question anyways. Any sincere person with half a brain would quickly decide to go elsewhere to get real answers&#8230;.if that's truly what is being sought.
> 
> However, I would like to make a sincere point to say that the admins should just create a holstering sticky and provide some links to some of the options, put it at the top of the page, and then move any new holstering threads into that sticky. Let folks troll the sticky.


I get your point. But there are countless threads of the same questions here. Ie.. "which bike should I get", "26 or 29 wheels",..ect.. I am oddly very interested in why this one topic turns out like this. Again, it drives me nutts!! I guess I should post this in the pet peev thread.. But seriously, I am not trying to attack or insult anyone here, just trying to understand. I don't think we need a sticky just more accepting members that will let a gun thread go and stay out of it if it is not your thing. Maybe that's asking too much from a group of adults, I don't know.. :nonod:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

sodak said:


> I get your point. But there are countless threads of the same questions here. Ie.. "which bike should I get", "26 or 29 wheels",..ect.. I am oddly very interested in why this one topic turns out like this. Again, it drives me nutts!! I guess I should post this in the pet peev thread.. But seriously, I am not trying to attack or insult anyone here, just trying to understand. I don't think we need a sticky just more accepting members that will let a gun thread go and stay out of it if it is not your thing. Maybe that's asking too much from a group of adults, I don't know.. :nonod:


The reason there are countless threads about which bike is because its a Mountain Bike site not a gun site. Try talking lycra and cycling at a gun site and see what kind of reception you get. It goes that way for almost any subject, we don't have a preponderance of knitting discussions here because there are more appropriate venues for them.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

sodak said:


> I get your point. But there are countless threads of the same questions here. Ie.. "which bike should I get", "26 or 29 wheels",..ect.. I am oddly very interested in why this one topic turns out like this. Again, it drives me nutts!! I guess I should post this in the pet peev thread.. But seriously, I am not trying to attack or insult anyone here, just trying to understand. I don't think we need a sticky just more accepting members that will let a gun thread go and stay out of it if it is not your thing. Maybe that's asking too much from a group of adults, I don't know.. :nonod:


Apparently you haven't been reading the "26 vs. 29er" threads.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

AZ said:


> The reason there are countless threads about which bike is because its a Mountain Bike site not a gun site. Try talking lycra and cycling at a gun site and see what kind of reception you get. It goes that way for almost any subject, we don't have a preponderance of knitting discussions here because there are more appropriate venues for them.


True, but this is the General section.. What is this was posted in the OC? Would it be more appropriate there? I mean, we have threads there that range the gamut from cancer, toys, fishing, cars, food and poop. :eekster:

There ARE avid bikers out there that really feel the need to legally carry while riding. Why can't this small group ask a question on a bike forum without reprise? It seems like a logical place to seek information from other "riders" to me.

Edit - I have totally hijacked this thread, I apologize to the OP.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

juan_speeder said:


> They're mountain biking with a firearm. How bright could they be?


The only MTBr who can see no reason for another MTBr to carry are the ones who ride where everything is safe (or at least they think so). There are lots of wild places left, but if you never go there you are clueless as to the truth of it all. Wild animals are likely the least worry. How about the AK wielding Mexican Nationals in every forest in Nor Cal? For them losing a crop could be a death sentence, so your life means very little to them. Let others decide for themselves what is right for them and you do the same for yourself. Smooth tracks!


----------



## Gumbi4Prez (Jan 2, 2014)

There are several topics that get a variety of opinions here. Ear buds/ music while riding. Riding without a helmet. Riding muddy trails etc....

It's been going on for decades. If you don't want opposition or opposing options. Find a social media forum that more closely strokes your ego.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Gumbi4Prez said:


> There are several topics that get a variety of opinions here. Ear buds/ music while riding. Riding without a helmet. Riding muddy trails etc....
> 
> It's been going on for decades. If you don't want opposition or opposing options. Find a social media forum that more closely strokes your ego.


The things you mention are safety concerns or trail preservation issues.. Carrying a firearm is not a safety issue if carried properly.. And it's no ego issue at all. Society is led to believe that the gun owner is some sort of deranged, paranoid psycopath. It's actually sad that the honest American with a gun is thrown into the same catagory as the American criminal with a gun. But, I digress...


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Fiskare said:


> The only MTBr who can see no reason for another MTBr to carry are the ones who ride where everything is safe (or at least they think so). There are lots of wild places left, but if you never go there you are clueless as to the truth of it all. Wild animals are likely the least worry. How about the AK wielding Mexican Nationals in every forest in Nor Cal? For them losing a crop could be a death sentence, so your life means very little to them. Let others decide for themselves what is right for them and you do the same for yourself. Smooth tracks!


I see that you don't know what the winky emoticon means.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

I normally appendix carry IWB either M&P9c or my Shield 9 .. but for chest carry you might want to go with the RIBZ Wear front pack. I keep my PMR30 (in a holster sleeve/pouch) in the right larger pocket, and loaded mags in the left pocket. This front pack is designed to be worn with a back pack too. I have the small pack.

ribzwear.eu

I haven't read through all of the posts and I just noticed a few antis ? Well I for one have very good reason to carry .. I value my safety and in no way am I able to physically defend myself. My gun .. just let us say equalizes a bad situation against someone twice my size and strength. 
This is what the good citizens of Detroit are doing .. defending themselves because they are fed up with the crime. I live about 1/2 away from Detroit .. so ..

Detroit residents armed and deadly: ?We will protect ourselves? - BizPac Review

I do not care to hear how paranoid I must be .. yada yada .. It's MY choice .. my Right to protect myself.

Also .. Smart Carry or a belly band holster should work well.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

juan_speeder said:


> I see that you don't know what the winky emoticon means.


Yep, I missed that. I shall endeavor to do better. You have my apology.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

This thread is ****ing **** like the rest of the same spastic ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Brockwan said:


> This thread is ****ing **** like the rest of the same spastic ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


**** ****** *** a *****!


----------



## The Highlander (Aug 7, 2011)

I dont know if this was brought up previously in this post, because i refuse to read all the stupid, off topic comments, but i use a fanny pack designed for my sig 239. its a 5.11 tactical pistol pouch.
Concealed Carry Fanny Pack Pistol Pouch | Official 5.11 Site
My second ammendment allows me to carry wherever/whenever i choose.


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm 100% on board with CC but I'm much more worried about falling on the gun and hurting myself. I don't know how to fix that.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

ChainChain said:


> I'm 100% on board with CC but I'm much more worried about falling on the gun and hurting myself. I don't know how to fix that.


I carry with the gun flat to my body (trigger guard holstered/covered for safety) I wouldn't have any more worry falling on the gun than I would if I fell on my bike. People who are familiar with firearms are just squeamish and just don't know .. a gun will NOT go off by itself. The trigger MUST be pulled with a round in the chamber. Otherwise the gun is just a hunk of metal/plastic. Now riding with the helmet attached backside or frontal on my pack would concern me much more as a safety hazard (why anyone would do that escapes me)


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

The Highlander said:


> I dont know if this was brought up previously in this post, because i refuse to read all the stupid, off topic comments, but i use a fanny pack designed for my sig 239. its a 5.11 tactical pistol pouch.
> Concealed Carry Fanny Pack Pistol Pouch | Official 5.11 Site
> My second ammendment allows me to carry wherever/whenever i choose.


300 years ago you couldn't sell a goat on a Wednesday in the town of Chester England either. Doesn't mean it has bearing on today's society.

Personally I don't care if you do or don't. But drop the it's my right BS because of an archaic Rule book.

If you run the risk of being In some deep trouble whilst on your bike, carry. Really is no need for said carriers to tell others they are wrong not to, and vice versa.

Go patrol some Iraqi high streets and you'll see the actual importance of carrying. This tittle tattle what ifs and buts really is astounding sometimes.

It's like reading a conversation of a gaggle of squabbling geese it really is.

These convos always end up the same way and in the same place - nowhere. Search and you'll see what the ones that have read these BS threads a hundred times are on about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

kris7047th said:


> I carry with the gun flat to my body (trigger guard holstered/covered for safety) I wouldn't have any more worry falling on the gun than I would if I fell on my bike. People who are familiar with firearms are just squeamish and just don't know .. a gun will NOT go off by itself. The trigger MUST be pulled with a round in the chamber. Otherwise the gun is just a hunk of metal/plastic. Now riding with the helmet attached backside or frontal on my pack would concern me much more as a safety hazard (why anyone would do that escapes me)


I'm afraid of falling on a hard piece of metal.

Edit... I really want to carry and am not afraid of guns.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Brockwan said:


> 300 years ago you couldn't sell a goat on a Wednesday in the town of Chester England either. Doesn't mean it has bearing on today's society.
> 
> Personally I don't care if you do or don't. But drop the it's my right BS because of an *archaic Rule book.*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get it that you are from England and live by different laws. And you have to know why America came to be and WHY our Constitution was written. To Us our Constitution (very much including the 2 Amendment) is what We live by .. inspite of Obama disregarding it time and again. We take it serious and not as some archaic rule book.

BTW .. My father immigrated here from England shortly after WWII. He served the RAF, my mother generations over being American. That said .. I would NEVER disrespect YOUR laws .. whatever you live by, your Queen. 
lol .. we don't need to go to war over this again


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

ChainChain said:


> I'm afraid of falling on a hard piece of metal.
> 
> Edit... I really want to carry and am not afraid of guns.


Cool .. Have you checked out the Shield 9? It is a* THIN *9mm M&P.


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

I can figure out how and when to use lethal force, but I can't figure out how to carry my weapon while riding my bike. help please.

trust me, I'm competent.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

da peach said:


> I can figure out how and when to use lethal force, but I can't figure out how to carry my weapon while riding my bike. help please.
> 
> trust me, I'm competent.


Trust me .. it isn't that hard to figure out.


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

One would hope not.


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

OK trying a belly band.


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

kris7047th said:


> I normally appendix carry IWB either M&P9c or my Shield 9 .. but for chest carry you might want to go with the RIBZ Wear front pack. I keep my PMR30 (in a holster sleeve/pouch) in the right larger pocket, and loaded mags in the left pocket. This front pack is designed to be worn with a back pack too. I have the small pack.
> 
> ribzwear.eu
> 
> ...


Wow, Detroit must be the safest place in the nation! I always love how the places with the most lax gun laws like AZ and AK have some of the highest incidences of violence and firearm related crime. I own guns and love to shoot, but I get a good laugh of the "we make it safer by having these lax gun laws". If that was the case, Phoenix would be the safest place in the world.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

kris7047th said:


> I get it that you are from England and live by different laws. And you have to know why America came to be and WHY our Constitution was written. To Us our Constitution (very much including the 2 Amendment) is what We live by .. inspite of Obama disregarding it time and again. We take it serious and not as some archaic rule book.
> 
> BTW .. My father immigrated here from England shortly after WWII. He served the RAF, my mother generations over being American. That said .. I would NEVER disrespect YOUR laws .. whatever you live by, your Queen.
> lol .. we don't need to go to war over this again


Actually my father is from New Jersey and mother from Virginia. I was born in England whilst he was posted there as a colonel in the US Air Force and I did serve in the British army. He was base commander at RAF Fairford and RAF Mildenhall. When he was killed in an accident whilst on duty I came back home. The public park at Vandenberg Airbase is named after him. and I live back in New Jersey now.

I'm talking about my laws thank you very much.

Trust me I get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Silentfoe said:


> You REALLY need to do a search on the forum before you open this can of worms. It's been hashed out several times.


Maybe if every single gun post didn't turn in to a b!tch fest, people could easily find what they want in a search instead of weeding through pages of bull sh!t.

I don't carry because I feel no need to carry however as long as somebody is obeying the laws there is no reason for people to get upset when others exercise their legal rights. 
If I rode through a bad neighborhood at night or if crimes were a problem on my trails I would probably change my mind and start carrying.

FYI, people who carry guns don't give a fvck if other people disapprove.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

kjlued said:


> Maybe if every single gun post didn't turn in to a b!tch fest, people could easily find what they want in a search instead of weeding through pages of bull sh!t.
> 
> I don't carry because I feel no need to carry however as long as somebody is obeying the laws there is no reason for people to get upset when others exercise their legal rights.
> If I rode through a bad neighborhood at night or if crimes were a problem on my trails I would probably change my mind and start carrying.
> ...


Thank you very much .. :thumbsup:

As for Detroit's laws (the rest of Michigan's too) being *lax* .. not so. The good people of Detroit are tired of being victimized by the few who don't live by the laws. I have a friend who has lived his entire life in South Detroit .. has been beaten and shot twice years ago (yes he carries) You do what you have to do to protect yourself. I have another friend who did part of the Divide Ride last fall. He was adamant that he wasn't taking anything because he is a big guy. We tried to talk him into carrying at least bear repellent. Thankfully he did that as he did wake up one morning to a bear about fifty feet from him. Bet he wished he had a gun over that can of repellent had the bear not chosen to mosey on along. As for me .. there have been far too many home invasions in my neighborhood (and the city) with now legal MM grow houses and the upswing of heroin use. Concealed carries know the laws and we do abide by them. Bet this Loss prevention guy was GRATEFUL for this CC'er .. Home Depot Loss Prevention Officer Sure Is Glad There Was a Concealed Carry Permit Holder Around | TheBlaze.com


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Jayem said:


> Wow, Detroit must be the safest place in the nation! I always love how the places with the most lax gun laws like AZ and AK have some of the highest incidences of violence and firearm related crime. I own guns and love to shoot, but I get a good laugh of the "we make it safer by having these lax gun laws". If that was the case, Phoenix would be the safest place in the world.


Az has a HUGE drug cartel and illegal entry from Mexico. Detroit is reeling from decades of progressive liberal Democratic leadership .. much of it riddled with crime. If you called the cops chances are they DON'T show up. Heck it was reported on the news about one guy trying to give himself up at a fire dept .. that called the cops to come get him .. they STILL didn't show up to take him in. Things are slowly changing for the better now. The new police chief is from the east .. used to be anti until he crunched the numbers and saw that on the whole there was less crime in areas where CC is legal.

What about Chicago, NYC, Washington, LA just a few to mention that have the TOUGHEST anti gun laws?


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

kris7047th said:


> Az has a HUGE drug cartel and illegal entry from Mexico. *Detroit is reeling from decades of progressive liberal Democratic leadership* .. much of it riddled with crime. If you called the cops chances are they DON'T show up. Heck it was reported on the news about one guy trying to give himself up at a fire dept .. that called the cops to come get him .. they STILL didn't show up to take him in. Things are slowly changing for the better now. The new police chief is from the east .. used to be anti until he crunched the numbers and saw that on the whole there was less crime in areas where CC is legal.
> 
> What about Chicago, NYC, Washington, LA just a few to mention that have the TOUGHEST anti gun laws?


You should have elected some Republicans. Then everything would be roses and backrubs, right?

Or you could realize that D vs R is nonsense, and that there are both puppets being controlled by the same person, with minor wedge issues distinguishing the two parties.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> Have fun with that when your thread is 6 pages long with barely a handful of posts of value. ;-)


7 and counting, is there even 1 post here of value yet?



kris7047th said:


> I have another friend who did part of the Divide Ride last fall. He was adamant that he wasn't taking anything because he is a big guy. We tried to talk him into carrying at least bear repellent. Thankfully he did that as he did wake up one morning to a bear about fifty feet from him. Bet he wished he had a gun over that can of repellent had the bear not chosen to mosey on along.


This ^ surmises how I feel about people who carry pistols. If you meet up with a bear in the middle of nowhere (unarmed) you are on unequal terms and are at the mercy of the bears whims. If I meet some dude in the middle of nowhere with a 45 strapped to his chest I am on unequal terms and at the mercy of his whims. He (she?) may be a fine upstanding citizen, well trained with weapons and of sound mind but how the f- would I know? He could just as easily have escaped from a mental institution, or forgot to take his medication, or be suicidal, etc..

Fortunately all the bears I've met in the middle of nowhere have minded their own business and moseyed along, so far. Carry if you want but please don't take offense if I keep a wide berth and a wary eye on you, just like I would for a bear.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> Carry if you want but please don't take offense if I keep a wide berth and a wary eye on you, just like I would for a bear.


Nothing wrong with that but I bet we would be surprised how many people we pass on a daily basis with guns and have no idea. I would guess you have less to fear with somebody that is open carrying than somebody that is conceal carrying. Criminals with guns don't open carry.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

kjlued said:


> Criminals with guns don't open carry.


You sure? I haven't known many people who carry but I met a couple of guys through a mutual friend many years ago who proudly brandished pistols on their hips. I didn't know it at the time but soon found out they were hard core drug addicts and thieves, they just hadn't been caught yet.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

Slow Danger said:


> Who else in their right mind wears one?


Well dag nam it! That confirms it. I am not in my right mind. I wonder what mind I am in? Maybe my left mind, or maybe this is all an illusion and that is not my beautiful wife. I'm so freakin confused.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> You sure? I haven't known many people who carry but I met a couple of guys through a mutual friend many years ago who proudly brandished pistols on their hips. I didn't know it at the time but soon found out they were hard core drug addicts and thieves, they just hadn't been caught yet.


I should have put "most" in there.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> You sure? I haven't known many people who carry but I met a couple of guys through a mutual friend many years ago who proudly* brandished* pistols on their hips. I didn't know it at the time but soon found out they were hard core drug addicts and thieves, they just hadn't been caught yet.


I am a 63 yr old grandmother .. Since I don't OC you won't see my gun to feel threatened. And if you did by chance see it .. you a guy maybe twice my size when it's holstered walk a wide berth? lol

You obviously don't understand the legal and actual term of *brandish*

bran·dish transitive verb \ˈbran-dish\
: to wave or swing (something, such as a weapon) in a threatening or excited manner

Full Definition of BRANDISH

1
: to shake or wave (as a weapon) menacingly
2
: to exhibit in an ostentatious or aggressive manner
Examples of BRANDISH

She brandished a stick at the dog.
I could see that he was brandishing a knife.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

juan_speeder said:


> You should have elected some Republicans. Then everything would be roses and backrubs, right?
> 
> Or you could realize that D vs R is nonsense, and that there are both puppets being controlled by the same person, with minor wedge issues distinguishing the two parties.


I don't live there to vote. But the corruption has been astounding under decades of Detroit liberal rule. How about THIS for hypocrisy ??

Democrat Senator and Top Gun Control Crusader Arrested for Gun Trafficking

Really?? A top DEMOCRAT anti gun advocate seeking to smuggle in shoulder to air rockets INTO USA from Islamic radical group .. heavy ties with the Chinese mob, briberies ? Wonder what those missiles were meant for?

Pro-gun control senator charged with arms smuggling | The Daily Caller

As for the Republican RINO's .. time to retire them too.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

kris7047th said:


> I don't live there to vote. But the corruption has been astounding under decades of Detroit liberal rule. How about THIS for hypocrisy ??
> 
> Democrat Senator and Top Gun Control Crusader Arrested for Gun Trafficking
> 
> ...


You _really_ missed my point there, lady.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

juan_speeder said:


> You _really_ missed my point there, lady.


That's how she made my ignore list.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

juan_speeder said:


> You _really_ missed my point there, lady.


I didn't .. BOTH are guilty, but one has proven to be worse.

When it comes to 2A bills Democratic party has fully supported anti gun legislation where as Republicans have not.

We certainly do need a house cleaning on both sides of the aisle.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

kris7047th said:


> I don't live there to vote. But the corruption has been astounding under decades of Detroit liberal rule. How about THIS for hypocrisy ??
> 
> Democrat Senator and Top Gun Control Crusader Arrested for Gun Trafficking
> 
> ...


Obviously I am pro second amendment so you won't get any arguments from me about your rights to carry a firearm.

However, anyone that I see pointing the fingers at the liberals or conservatives for their problems automatically get branded as an political idiot in my book. Both parties are equally as corrupt.

That senators corruption was not based on his political affiliation.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

kjlued said:


> That senators corruption was not based on his political affiliation.


 No, it was based on his affiliation with politics.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

kjlued said:


> Obviously I am pro second amendment so you won't get any arguments from me about your rights to carry a firearm.
> 
> However, anyone that I see pointing the fingers at the liberals or conservatives for their problems automatically get branded as an political idiot in my book. Both parties are equally as corrupt.
> 
> That senators corruption was not based on his political affiliation.


It is what it is in Detroit after 40 years of corrupt rule. Kwame Kilpatrick really bled the citizens of Detroit that is costing the entire state.
I've already stated that BOTH sides need to be cleaned of the corruption.

And I am done providing the info for the OP .. sorry for getting off track.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes the city is corrupt but you are blaming it on a political party and not the politicians themselves. Plenty of cities in this country that are not corrupt like Detroit but are still Liberal cities. 

If you want to track down the corruption in Detroit, start with the unions who pull most the political strings in that city. If conservatives were in office there, corruption would still run rampant in the city.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

musikron said:


> No, it was based on his affiliation with politics.


Correct


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

kris7047th said:


> I didn't .. BOTH are guilty, but one has proven to be worse.
> 
> When it comes to 2A bills Democratic party has fully supported anti gun legislation where as Republicans have not.
> 
> We certainly do need a house cleaning on both sides of the aisle.


Like I originally stated. They use wedge issues to pit citizens against one another while they all take the same corporate money.

It sure is working on you. They've got you in a tizzy about the evil Demoncrats taking your guns. However, you do realize that there is zero chance of gun confiscation in a country where guns outnumber citizens, it would require a 2/3 vote to amend the Constitution, and a majority of gun owners would oppose such a thing, perhaps even violently. What are they going to do, illegal house to house searches?

You also stated that RINOs were the problem, but not TRUE Republicans. Right?


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Politics, exactly where all gun threads end. 
Now that it has gone there I will repeat my view - The right to carry does not supercede others expectation of safe recreation. If that occurs expect to be shunned, and made fun of. 
If in doubt, go post your (?) in a hikers forum. IBTB

(tapa)


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

kris7047th said:


> I didn't .. BOTH are guilty, but one has proven to be worse.
> 
> When it comes to 2A bills Democratic party has fully supported anti gun legislation where as Republicans have not.
> 
> We certainly do need a house cleaning on both sides of the aisle.


Really and let me guess the one that is worse is the one that doesn't support your ideas.

Just so you know, You are the problem with this country. 
I would bet the only issue you concern yourself with when voting is Republican or Democrat.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

kjlued said:


> Really and let me guess the one that is worse is the one that doesn't support your ideas.
> 
> Just so you know, You are the problem with this country.
> I would bet the only issue you concern yourself with when voting is Republican or Democrat.


rAmen.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

juan_speeder said:


> rAmen.


Aw shoot!!! I missed all the fun!


----------



## superstar1 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a gatling gun mounted on the handlebars and have ride of the Valkyries playing on my ipod.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

superstar1 said:


> I have a gatling gun mounted on the handlebars and have ride of the Valkyries playing on my ipod.


That could be hugely unsafe if you are wearing earbuds to listen to Wagner while gatling. Try taking one bud out, or find space next to the gun mount for a suitable bluetooth speaker.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

kris7047th said:


> Az has a HUGE drug cartel and illegal entry from Mexico.


Ah, so criminals in the state with the most well-armed citizens aren't afraid of guns at all.

Again, I have no problem with people carrying in the backcountry. Just make it something appropriate and that you can get to, a 9mm in your camelback is ridiculous, because a, it's a 9mm and a bear will laugh at it, and b, you won't be able to get to it in the time it takes to get jumped, otherwise you could have ridden away.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

sawn off shot gun with carbon buttstop with top tube mount for the win. on the side of said shot gun engraved coming out of flaming kfc bucket are the words, der terken er jerbs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Fiskare said:


> Well dag nam it! That confirms it. I am not in my right mind. I wonder what mind I am in? Maybe my left mind, or maybe this is all an illusion and that is not my beautiful wife. I'm so freakin confused.


You wear a fanny pack? It better have a gun in it.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

juan_speeder said:


> Scared? Not too much. Concern that a person might not have the training necessary to properly operate their weapon, yup.
> 
> They're mountain biking with a firearm. How bright could they be?


What about the person who carries, not because they are scared, but merely concerned?

I don't see how mountainbiking specifically and carrying don't mix. I do understand opposition to carrying as a whole, but if one is to carry a firearm in the first place, to me it makes only sense to carry it at all times.



Jayem said:


> Wow, Detroit must be the safest place in the nation! I always love how the places with the most lax gun laws like AZ and AK have some of the highest incidences of violence and firearm related crime. I own guns and love to shoot, but I get a good laugh of the "we make it safer by having these lax gun laws". If that was the case, Phoenix would be the safest place in the world.


Do correct me if I'm wrong, but to my knowledge Vermont has pretty much the laxest (sp?) firearm regulation in the nation and ranks among the lowest in homicide and violent crime overall. At the same time the "murder capitals" have very strict firearm regulations. In a worldwide comparison it's also easy to find examples of strict gun laws and high violence rates and lax gun laws and low violence rates.

My point is that there are examples of all possible combinations of firearms regulation and violent crime. While I agree that _loosening_ firearms regulation is a poor and simplified approach to a complex set of social problems, tightening them certainly doesn't seem to help either. My take is that there's not even a correlation between the two, let alone causation.


----------



## Gumbi4Prez (Jan 2, 2014)

I see the hags are a little butthurt.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Saul Lumikko said:


> My point is that there are examples of all possible combinations of firearms regulation and violent crime. While I agree that _loosening_ firearms regulation is a poor and simplified approach to a complex set of social problems, tightening them certainly doesn't seem to help either. My take is that there's not even a correlation between the two, let alone causation.


So Saul, if your appraisal is correct, then should we not be trying to figure out the root cause of these complex social problems to allow the general public to feel safe without having to carry firearms? I do not see a great deal of evidence of any great strides in that direction. I wonder sometimes if those people posting here that do carry would still want to carry if there really was no danger that would necessitate this? 
I guess my feeling about carrying while riding is that it seems ridiculous, unless of course you're this guy...


----------



## jonnyc1999 (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm intrigued by the chest holster that "red beard holsters" puts out. Saw it on the wranglerstar channel on YouTube.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

rockerc said:


> So Saul, if your appraisal is correct, then should we not be trying to figure out the root cause of these complex social problems to allow the general public to feel safe without having to carry firearms?


1 word "poverty".

You will find that most of your high violence areas also have a high poverty rate.

Not saying it is always the case, but it is the major contributor.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

kjlued said:


> 1 word "poverty".
> 
> You will find that most of your high violence areas also have a high poverty rate.
> 
> Not saying it is always the case, but it is the major contributor.


Poverty is a major factor, but that is more a way station. I would add some other things into this mix that are also major factors:
Addiction; Breakdown of family; Greed; Lack of good education; Breakdown of communities; Lack of mental health help; Lack of affordable healthcare leading to sickness and poverty; FEAR... Those are things that lead to people wanting to protect themselves with deadly force. Whether the threat is real or perceived, it is a shame that people should feel this way. Sadly, many of those people feel that the limit of their involvement in trying to put things right is to pull the gun and maybe use it.
If it's protection from dangerous wildlife that causes you to want to carry, I believe that any number of threads here, and much information from bodies such as the Forest Service should dispel the myth that a handgun is of any use for that.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

rockerc said:


> Addiction; Breakdown of family; Greed; Lack of good education; Breakdown of communities; Lack of mental health help; Lack of affordable healthcare leading to sickness and poverty; FEAR...


Most these things can be linked back to poverty. 
Actually all of them can be but some of them are not limited to.

Anyways, if you eliminated poverty I am not saying you would eliminate murder but you would probably eliminate 90% of it. Sure you will still have domestic murder or cases where somebody kills the son of a b!tch that is sleeping with his wife but the point is the most violent cities/countries are poor.

So think about that before supporting stricter gun laws knowing how our economy is. Instead of disarming citizens, how about we start elevating them to a better life.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

kjlued said:


> Most these things can be linked back to poverty.
> Actually all of them can be but some of them are not limited to.
> 
> Anyways, if you eliminated poverty I am not saying you would eliminate murder but you would probably eliminate 90% of it. Sure you will still have domestic murder or cases where somebody kills the son of a b!tch that is sleeping with his wife but the point is the most violent cities/countries are poor.
> ...


Chicken/egg/egg/chicken... Sounds like you are espousing some damn commie/pinko/socialist/lefty ideas there KJlued!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

We need to do something like this... should do the trick:


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

sodak said:


> Okay then. Now, why do you feel it necessary or even acceptable to trash people in this thread? Serious now. Just because someone does something you don't like, doesn't mean you feel obligated to harass them ... especially when they asked that you not. This is the reason the gun threads go to sh*t everytime.
> 
> Secondly, do you think your rhetoric flaming the gun guys is remotely productive to the whole concept of "owning a firearm"? You just give the true anti's more ammo and encouragement to push their agenda.


ALL threads on any controversial subject go to ****: 29" vs 27.5" vs 26"; clips vs flats; tubes vs tubeless Welcome to mtbr

In own no guns (yet) so am clueless about what works for what. I can only assume people ride with one for protection against animal predators such as cougars or bears. If so, is a hand gun accurate enough, and the bullet caliber large enough to affect a cougar, brown bear or whatever?


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

rockerc said:


> Chicken/egg/egg/chicken... Sounds like you are espousing some damn commie/pinko/socialist/lefty ideas there KJlued!


You got most of the clichés, but forgot gay agenda and black/brown conspiracy.

Here's something to chew on: I live in a low crime rural area. No urban
thugs. The only reason for me to own a gun would be for protection against NRA cultists. Then again, I can envision a coalition between pinkos and gun nuts to keep the Feds out of state matters. Stay away from your guns and my weed.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

Slow Danger said:


> You wear a fanny pack? It better have a gun in it.


Nah. Just condoms and wet naps. Cuz that's how I roll!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

dwt said:


> ALL threads on any controversial subject go to ****: 29" vs 27.5" vs 26"; clips vs flats; tubes vs tubeless Welcome to mtbr
> 
> In own no guns (yet) so am clueless about what works for what. I can only assume people ride with one for protection against animal predators such as cougars or bears. If so, is a hand gun accurate enough, and the bullet caliber large enough to affect a cougar, brown bear or whatever?


It is, but generally you need a .357 or .44 magnum, depending on if you are in lower 48 or up in canada/alaska. The reason is you need the penetration to reach vital organs, because animals generally have thicker skins, tougher sinews thicker skulls, etc. They also are more apt to not care about a wound when they are in "attack" mode, IE some animals already do things to protect themselves when they bite like close their eyes. Humans are relatively fragile animals. The barrel length isn't extremely important, as you wouldn't likely be using it at the distances where a 6 or 8" barrel is necessary. It would help, but marginally IME. A handgun IS a last-ditch item though and not nearly as effective as a rifle. More effective handguns that are used against bears include .480, .500magnum, and .454 calibers. Those are generally a good idea for areas with brown bears. As I said earlier in this thread, I watched a police officer unload a 9mm handgun into a moose a few weeks ago (if they get hurt in populated areas or become a nuisance, they are generally put down), then he quickly went back to the patrol car, got the shotgun, and dropped it with one trigger pull. I believe they keep slugs in their shotguns around here just for that purpose. Around here, up North, Moose are generally more dangerous than bears. Bears usually want nothing to do with you and will move off. Moose will stand their ground and then charge you when you don't turn around and go the other way. Down in the lower 48, there are bears, even in Arizona where I lived, and of course mountain lions (even jaguars in extreme S arizona!). It's debatable whether you'd be able to defend against an attacking mountain lion, but plenty of people see them on rides and do not get attacked. A "stalking in the distance" mountain lion is probably the most dangerous, if you notice it. With those lower 48 black bears and larger game a .357 will likely provide "enough" penetration. Mind you these are handguns and the "minimums" that people usually carry for realistic protection. Mountain bikers are rationalizing taking smaller calibers because these are "too heavy/too big". They think that it's "better to have something rather than nothing". I'd disagree in this case, taking the time to wound an animal may result in a worse situation and in addition, the time it takes to fumble for said weapon, draw, bear, aim, etc, could be used to put distance between yourself and said animal, because firing said weapon is likely to not have a conclusive effect.

Now will you be able to hit a moving target with a handgun while excited? That's the real question. It's all fine and dandy to talk about it hypothetically, but what seems "easy" at the range at 50' can be monumentally difficult in real life as you attempt to remove said weapon, aim, and fire against a moving target while your heart is racing. This is where a rifle at a longer distance that gives you time to prepare, aim, and fire, is 300% superior and it's why a handgun is usually a last-ditch effort. This is where it gets real ridiculous with guys saying they'll be able to "shoot the animal in the eye" with a 9mm or something. Those guys probably shouldn't have guns IMO. With an adequate caliber in a readily available position (holster) you may not be so bad off, it just comes down to the exact situation and realizing that it may be a better idea to just turn around and go backwards than fumble around with a gun like captain america or whatever. Is one doing it because it's absolutely necessary or because they want to shoot animals?


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Jayem said:


> It is, but generally you need a .357 or .44 magnum, depending on if you are in lower 48 or up in canada/alaska. The reason is you need the penetration to reach vital organs, because animals generally have thicker skins, tougher sinews thicker skulls, etc. They also are more apt to not care about a wound when they are in "attack" mode, IE some animals already do things to protect themselves when they bite like close their eyes. Humans are relatively fragile animals. The barrel length isn't extremely important, as you wouldn't likely be using it at the distances where a 6 or 8" barrel is necessary. It would help, but marginally IME. A handgun IS a last-ditch item though and not nearly as effective as a rifle. More effective handguns that are used against bears include .480, .500magnum, and .454 calibers. Those are generally a good idea for areas with brown bears. As I said earlier in this thread, I watched a police officer unload a 9mm handgun into a moose a few weeks ago (if they get hurt in populated areas or become a nuisance, they are generally put down), then he quickly went back to the patrol car, got the shotgun, and dropped it with one trigger pull. I believe they keep slugs in their shotguns around here just for that purpose. Around here, up North, Moose are generally more dangerous than bears. Bears usually want nothing to do with you and will move off. Moose will stand their ground and then charge you when you don't turn around and go the other way. Down in the lower 48, there are bears, even in Arizona where I lived, and of course mountain lions (even jaguars in extreme S arizona!). It's debatable whether you'd be able to defend against an attacking mountain lion, but plenty of people see them on rides and do not get attacked. A "stalking in the distance" mountain lion is probably the most dangerous, if you notice it. With those lower 48 black bears and larger game a .357 will likely provide "enough" penetration. Mind you these are handguns and the "minimums" that people usually carry for realistic protection. Mountain bikers are rationalizing taking smaller calibers because these are "too heavy/too big". They think that it's "better to have something rather than nothing". I'd disagree in this case, taking the time to wound an animal may result in a worse situation and in addition, the time it takes to fumble for said weapon, draw, bear, aim, etc, could be used to put distance between yourself and said animal, because firing said weapon is likely to not have a conclusive effect.
> 
> Now will you be able to hit a moving target with a handgun while excited? That's the real question. It's all fine and dandy to talk about it hypothetically, but what seems "easy" at the range at 50' can be monumentally difficult in real life as you attempt to remove said weapon, aim, and fire against a moving target while your heart is racing. This is where a rifle at a longer distance that gives you time to prepare, aim, and fire, is 300% superior and it's why a handgun is usually a last-ditch effort. This is where it gets real ridiculous with guys saying they'll be able to "shoot the animal in the eye" with a 9mm or something. Those guys probably shouldn't have guns IMO. With an adequate caliber in a readily available position (holster) you may not be so bad off, it just comes down to the exact situation and realizing that it may be a better idea to just turn around and go backwards than fumble around with a gun like captain america or whatever. Is one doing it because it's absolutely necessary or because they want to shoot animals?


We don't carry (at least I don't) to protect ourselves from wildlife. Its the human animals that are the issue. If you live in nice, rural, non-culturally enriched section of America, you only need a gun to defend yourself from the government and don't likely need to carry at all times. Those of us near Chicago, Detroit, Atlanta, or any large metro area really, have the dreaded hood rat infestation we are dealing with, those are the animals who we need to protect ourselves from.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

musikron said:


> We don't carry (at least I don't) to protect ourselves from wildlife. Its the human animals that are the issue. If you live in nice, rural, non-culturally enriched section of America, you only need a gun to *defend yourself from the government* and don't likely need to carry at all times. Those of us near Chicago, Detroit, Atlanta, or any large metro area really, have the dreaded hood rat infestation we are dealing with, those are the animals who we need to protect ourselves from.


Small arms vs Apache helicopters et al. I wonder how well that would work?

Folks are getting shot on the trails near you? Got a link?

Nice subtle racism, btw.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Fiskare said:


> Nah. Just condoms and wet naps. Cuz that's how I roll!


Well, better to have it than to wish you did...I guess.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, no substitute for either. But I bring TP too despite the readily available needles and bark chips. I like to think it's my nod to civility. Just trying to embrace the one percent of my DNA that is not in common with some run of the mill Silver Back. 

How about you have the last word?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

musikron said:


> We don't carry (at least I don't) to protect ourselves from wildlife. Its the human animals that are the issue. If you live in nice, rural, non-culturally enriched section of America, you only need a gun to defend yourself from the government and don't likely need to carry at all times. Those of us near Chicago, Detroit, Atlanta, or any large metro area really, have the dreaded hood rat infestation we are dealing with, those are the animals who we need to protect ourselves from.


So, no white people near you? Is that what you mean? I'm not sure I follow you here.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

There are white people in the hood too.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

johnb said:


> Here you go!


Actually, a better way to go is figure out what you already use, then fit into that setup the weapon's sheath, bet it gun or stardust. That's why hand made or home made or custom made is good. Mine hangs on my CB using the existing shoulder and chest strap(s).


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

juan_speeder said:


> Small arms vs Apache helicopters et al. I wonder how well that would work?
> 
> Folks are getting shot on the trails near you? Got a link?
> 
> Nice subtle racism, btw.


Not really very subtle, actually.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes of course this devolved into a political debate. But we are of course on the Internet. Why else are we all here if not to discuss, debate, argue?

When people say "Guns protect our FREEDOM!" (or our democracy, you name it . . ), this argument either resonates with you or it doesn't. It is taking a complex subject and trying to boil it down to a simple statement that people can't dispute (cuz evr'yone luvs frrrreedom right?).

But there's where it fails: many just don't see the connection.

Regardless of whether it's packaged as "freedom!", the practical point is this: People think they don't need guns until suddenly they do.

Americans send thousands of guns to a disarmed Britain facing Hitler just across the English Channel

In addition to us gov support, this program involved ordinary citizens donating firearms to British civilian defense corps as well.

Even if your response to that is "Well, surely no world power exists who could threaten to invade the great USA", which is short sited, there is still the prospect of major natural disaster knocking out any form of organized police peace keeping for several days. This happened in Katrina, and having lived my entire life in coastal California, I expect sometime in my lifetime a major quake will do the same here.

But despite all that, I agree carrying a gun while riding, unless you're in Grissly territory, is really a stretch. I don't oppose anyone's _right_ to, I just feel it's not necessary in most cases.

I've said my peace on that. Feel free to disagree, I'm done.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Fiskare said:


> How about you have the last word?


Thanks. I'll take it:

No offense intended.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

If you like weapons that much, do what did.

Serve in the Army.

Now that I have, I'm done with firearms.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Vagrants, criminals, and thugs come in all colors, it has nothing to do with race, and everything to do with culture.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

rockerc said:


> So Saul, if your appraisal is correct, then should we not be trying to figure out the root cause of these complex social problems to allow the general public to feel safe without having to carry firearms? I do not see a great deal of evidence of any great strides in that direction. I wonder sometimes if those people posting here that do carry would still want to carry if there really was no danger that would necessitate this?


Yes, we definitely should do that. Might I add that such a peaceful society would not have be too uptight about it even if someone wants to carry.

On the previous page the question of poverty was raised as one major contributor to the problems. While there are poor countries without that much violence, income differences could generate classes of society and feed social problems. This is why I lean a lot to the left (economically) and vote accordingly.

I have lived in Hong Kong for two years and I must say it was such a peaceful city that I would probably not bother carrying a firearm there, even if it was allowed.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

Repack Rider said:


> If you like weapons that much, do what did.
> 
> Serve in the Army.
> 
> Now that I have, I'm done with firearms.


Serving in the Army to overcome an appreciation for firearms didn't work for me.
There is just something "zen" to settling into a prone position, dialing in your elevation, carefully reading the crosswind, and sending that projectile 1000 yards downrange and hearing that delayed "ding" on that steel target. Then you do it again. And again. That kind of precision is bordering on artistic.  
Different strokes, I guess...


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

I think for now I will just use my frame pouch or backpack. I am always a hard one to buy things for so I think the hillpeople chest bag and a jersey might be birthday present requests in a couple months.

Thanks to those of you that provided good recommendations and stayed on topic.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> If you like weapons that much, do what did.
> 
> Serve in the Army.
> 
> Now that I have, I'm done with firearms.


I did for 10 years, 3 combat tours and a TON of training. But I still enjoy using these tools and have enjoyed using them since the age of 8 when I got my first shotgun for Pheasant hunting.  I love target shooting, trap & skeet, plinking, hunting, and even enjoy training and teaching with firearms (3 gun comp). But, my favorite thing to do now-a-days is custom gunsmithing for myself and close friends. To me the "gun" is nothing more than a tool and a fun hobby. I have no fear of government take-over or societal collapse. I have no ill intent to cause harm to anyone and do not fear the common man. I just really enjoy a hobby and hate the fact that people equate gun ownership to crazy, paranoid rightwing militias. lol.. :madman:

I will emphasize that someone with the intent to cause harm to another person, will use what ever they have at their disposal to cause that harm, ie... gun, knife, pencil, scissors, hammer... ect.. The gun is not the enemy.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Fiskare said:


> Nah. Just condoms and wet naps. Cuz that's how I roll!


If you wear a fanny pack you probably won't need the condoms :thumbsup::eekster:


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't always carry when riding, but when riding in suspect areas or alone I usually do. Usually just a bodyguard 380 (pocket pistol). I usually throw it in my backpack or wastepack. Occasionally I just use a iwb holster and put a handkerchief against my hip so it doesn't chafe my skin. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

rollertoaster said:


> I don't always carry when riding, but when riding in suspect areas or alone I usually do. Usually just a bodyguard 380 (pocket pistol). I usually throw it in my backpack or wastepack. Occasionally I just use a iwb holster and put a handkerchief against my hip so it doesn't chafe my skin.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I have been using my camelbak lately but I prefer it be on the front of me as you never know.
This is more for when I ride downtown. I have never felt the need for a firearm in the woods. We don't really have any major predators in my part of the country. At least not at the local parks in the city.


----------



## droanx (Jun 10, 2012)

80% of the time I am carrying a firearm of some sort. This topic is interesting to me. I don't carry on the bike often but have thought about putting a .380 or .38 in my Camelbak as a last ditch if someone were to throw me off the bike and steal my bike. (has happened on a trail I ride) I don't like the idea of the gun attached to the bike for that reason. 

Anyways, I'm more likely to carry a knife of some sort on the bike. I've been doing it awhile and not for self defense. Has been useful in many trailside repairs. The knife can easily be useful for self defense as well. 

So, to answer the OP, I've carry once in my jersey pocket unchambered. Worked ok but didn't like the printing. Carried in my Camelbak a bunch more times but again it's not something I do often. I usually do that at the trail I mentioned earlier.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

I carry appendix style, IWB style holster for my Ruger LCP. I like it there because it's unobtrusive, and should I wreck or whatever it's not over a hard part or bone. It takes some getting used to, especially for drawing, but I like the appendix style carry for another reason which is it's very hard to tell I'm carrying, especially on the bike.

I also do this when I ride my motorcycle, and having been the victim of a violent crime once in my life, I no longer give a rat's ass what the polyanna's think about it. They can hope for the best, if that's how they feel smug and secure.


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

This thread delivers!


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

musikron said:


> Vagrants, criminals, and thugs come in all colors, it has nothing to do with race, and everything to do with culture.


You are exactly right. My single worst moment with a "hood rat" was when I was cornered by an enormous and fit caucasian man fully tatted in prison *********** garbage along with what appeared to be his 20ish boy *****. I went into the Sacramento river to get away (I was fishing, but only had on a swim suit, T-shirt and Tevas).

And when I read the "hood rat" post I did not conjure up in my head anything to do with ethnicity, or even gender. What I did see in my mind's eye was a young scrawny person in a hoodie and skinny jeans (I think that's what they are called). So am I an ageist?

Lastly, the idea that anyone here knows what is right for anyone else here is absurd. How can I possibly know that is right and reasonable for a person living in the hills of Virginia or the city of Detroit when I have never been there? Accordingly, unless you have spent some time recently in the rural areas of far Nor Cal you can't possibly know what is right and reasonable for a person living and riding here (Redding, Ca.). How about we all take a chill pill and talk about ways to carry while riding. For some this is right and reasonable. If you are not among those people then why are you commenting?


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

juan_speeder said:


> Small arms vs Apache helicopters et al. I wonder how well that would work?
> 
> Folks are getting shot on the trails near you? Got a link?
> 
> Nice subtle racism, btw.


Not racism but fact. Get over it. Families without dads are a risk factor. Plain and simple 
Crime in America: Top 10 Most Dangerous Cities Over 200,000 | Law Street (TM)


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

droanx said:


> 80% of the time I am carrying a firearm of some sort. This topic is interesting to me. I don't carry on the bike often *but have thought about putting a .380 or .38 in my Camelbak as a last ditch if someone were to throw me off the bike and steal my bike.* (has happened on a trail I ride) I don't like the idea of the gun attached to the bike for that reason.
> 
> Anyways, I'm more likely to carry a knife of some sort on the bike. I've been doing it awhile and not for self defense. Has been useful in many trailside repairs. The knife can easily be useful for self defense as well.
> 
> So, to answer the OP, I've carry once in my jersey pocket unchambered. Worked ok but didn't like the printing. Carried in my Camelbak a bunch more times but again it's not something I do often. I usually do that at the trail I mentioned earlier.


You view mere property as more valuable than a human life?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

musikron said:


> Vagrants, criminals, and thugs come in all colors, it has nothing to do with race, and everything to do with culture.


So, what does"non culturally enriched" mean? Is it a neighborhood with one culture? Or just one with unenriched cultures? Do tell.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

juan_speeder said:


> You view mere property as more valuable than a human life?


And you will give up anything or everything because you won't defend yourself? Again, let others decide what is right for them and you do the same for yourself. Quit judging. You are not omnipotent!


----------



## ST-->Power (Dec 13, 2012)

travr6 said:


> I know there are few guys on here that carry and a bunch of others that do not.
> 
> For those that do, how do you carry? What holster or pouch do use?
> I have been looking at this and was just wondering if there was something similar.
> ...


Tactical 5.11 has a compression shirt that has a built in holster. That should work for you. The fanny pack is not a bad idea either, but you need to buy one specifically built for carrying. I also use an IWB holster for my S&W body guard; I like this one the best. Good luck!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Don't lower yourselves to that level gents. Just sayin, as I respect both you as well as your usually salient posts.


----------



## travr6 (May 30, 2011)

Please start another thread about racism and violent crime statistics.

This is why I had to start another thread and get scolded for starting another thread. 

Because all of the other threads were filled with off topic diatribe.



Thanks ST.
I have been looking at the 5.11 shirt as well as their fanny packs.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

travr6 said:


> Please start another thread about racism and violent crime statistics.
> 
> This is why I had to start another thread and get scolded for starting another thread.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the world of cycling.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

travr6 said:


> Please start another thread about racism and violent crime statistics.
> 
> This is why I had to start another thread and get scolded for starting another thread.
> 
> Because all of the other threads were filled with off topic diatribe.


I have really tried to be useful here, but I'm giving up. The next step for me would be using all caps as if I'm yelling at people. And I don't yell even when I might actually have good reason. On the good side, however, is that (I think) anyone who was paying attention learned a fair bit about carrying while riding, and readily available products or ideas surrounding the OP's inquiry....so it ain't a total loss.

Over and out.

Oh, and 'None taken'.


----------



## tate65 (Oct 10, 2005)

My girl uses the flashbang, she loves it, Been trying to find a way to adapt it for me...since I don't wear a bra. I have a 380 bersa I like to carry when I ride and she carries the same.

Flashbang Holsters | flashbang holsters


----------



## ST-->Power (Dec 13, 2012)

tate65 said:


> My girl uses the flashbang, she loves it, Been trying to find a way to adapt it for me...since I don't wear a bra. I have a 380 bersa I like to carry when I ride and she carries the same.
> 
> Flashbang Holsters | flashbang holsters


Maybe you can inspire the flashbro.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

jorgemonkey said:


> If you wear a fanny pack you probably won't need the condoms :thumbsup::eekster:


I got it this time. And Dunham is great!


----------



## spidennis (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is my suggestion to the original question
Kangaroo Carry


----------



## Dirk77 (Mar 24, 2013)

Burzum said:


> Well I guess you're totally stupid when it comes to fire arms ballistics I take it, You're probably one of those idiots who bashes 9mm's too. I've spent 9 years as a combat medic I've seen about every wound from every hand gun, including many 38's while in Central and South America to know what they can do. Have you ever shot .38SPL +P 135 gold dots? No, probably not, it would probably break a limp wrist like yours(but I'm sure you got your Obama care to cover it).
> It's not the firearm it's the bullets you feed it, ammo today is much more powerful than it was even a decade ago. And HPG makes the best chest harness in my opinion to keep it on topic.


Yep, you said it.. i also carry a s&w m442 loaded with .38SPL +P 135 SB gold dots.. great ammo, great carry gun.


----------



## Rickochet (Aug 12, 2011)

Since I didn't want to read all of the anti-gunner posts..... Here's a great read..... The Truth About Bicycle Carry | The Truth About Guns


----------



## Jeremy2 (Apr 1, 2014)

I haven't read through the many comments here, but here's what I've found that works. Until I put some aero bars on my bike I used to have a front handlebar pouch that worked pretty good. With this bag
Topeak® Cycling Accessories ? Products - Compact Handlebar Bag

I can fit my Smith & Wesson M&P .40 compact holstered in a kydex paddle holster, a spare mag (in it's own separate holster, my wallet, keys and phone. Since this bag is designed to be detached from the bike and taken with you, it works well for getting off the bike for a moment to go in the store or whatever. Take the whole bag with you and you have most everything you need in the store and/or you can move to a more discreet place to move your weapon to your side. All the while when it is in the bag on the bike, you can access it very quickly without having any extra weight on your person.

Because the newly added aero bars do not allow me to have the bag mounted on the handle bar anymore, I have at times carried my weapon in my trunk bag placed in a way that I can easily reach behind me move a zipper and have access fairly quickly.

Another option (one I'm thinking about now), is a conceal carry shirt. Some thing like what can be found at the following link. Check out the "holster shirts". (There are others out there too, but you'll get the idea from this)

5.11 Undergear Shirts - Compression, Mock & Loose Under Shirts


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Saul Lumikko said:


> Yes, we definitely should do that. Might I add that such a peaceful society would not have be too uptight about it even if someone wants to carry.


Brilliant point.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

juan_speeder said:


> You view mere property as more valuable than a human life?





Fiskare said:


> And you will give up anything or everything because you won't defend yourself? Again, let others decide what is right for them and you do the same for yourself. Quit judging. You are not omnipotent!


Amen to that. How many times on the news have you heard of someone being killed even after they hand over everything? I refuse to be a victim without putting up a fight. I'm not looking for a fight, the last thing on earth I want is to do another person physical harm.

And yes, MY mere property is more valuable than the "human life" that wants to rob or kill me.

On another note, I've never been fond of appendix carry, but it does seem to be viable for biking. I think I'll have to give it a try. 
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

juan_speeder said:


> You view mere property as more valuable than a human life?


In the interest of protecting human life you should carry a sign that states "Please rob me instead of somebody else. I am not armed and can not protect myself but the other guy may be so don't take the risk. I value your life more than my stuff."

Or maybe you should just reap the benefits that criminals have no idea if you are armed or not so they think twice before robbing you.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm reading/subscribing to this thread for the carrying info. Thanks for all who are being civil and on topic.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

.380 in a blackhawk holster, on my side, inside the waistband, under my jersey. I wear it all the time and forget it's even there. Yes it gets sweaty, yes I clean it every time. For deep woods excursions it's a .357 in a fanny pack.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

"Amen to that. How many times on the news have you heard of someone being killed even after they hand over everything?" 

Hmmm, actually never. Maybe I lead a sheltered life?


"And yes, MY mere property is more valuable than the "human life" that wants to rob or kill me. "

And there we differ greatly. 'Stuff' is just not that important when put against a life. It beggars (my) belief that anyone should consider this to be the case.


----------



## lem2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Concealment T-Shirts

Here is beter way of carrying while on the trails.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

juan_speeder said:


> You view mere property as more valuable than a human life?


I'm not getting into the "pew" "pew" "pew" debate, but when you take this mindset your losing the concept of "life". Not to get deep and all, but try taking a salmon from a grizzly. Once you give in to someone taking from you, you are now prey.


----------



## Gumbi4Prez (Jan 2, 2014)

If someone lives in a place of high crime. Can't that person move to another area?

How many people that travel into the back country are injured or killed each year by animals?


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

sodak said:


> I think the OP has the right to start what ever thread he/she wants. And I think that if you do not like what the thread is about, you can stay out or check your butt hurt at the door first..  (NOT pointing at you Nate). :thumbsup:
> 
> But... This thread will spiral into the bin as all other "gun" threads do because people just don't know when to shut their mouth when not spoken too.


Maybe we should shoot them.
That would solve our problems.
Right?


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

mbmb65 said:


> So, what does"non culturally enriched" mean? Is it a neighborhood with one culture? Or just one with unenriched cultures? Do tell.


Pretty much.

Everyone has a job, no street gangs, no serious drug distribution networks, good parenting skills...


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

GoGoGordo said:


> Maybe we should shoot them.
> That would solve our problems.
> Right?


I would opt for the less violent and more adult approach and just keep my mouth shut.. hint..hint..


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

The OP has every right to start this tread and ask his question, but everybody else has the right to chime in as they want to also. It's what makes this country great right? And what's the usual response from the right "if you don't like it you can move/leave"? 

Seriously, what was the OP expecting?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Rock said:


> The OP has every right to start this tread and ask his question, but everybody else has the right to chime in as they want to also. It's what makes this country great right? And what's the usual response from the right "if you don't like it you can move/leave"?
> 
> Seriously, what was the OP expecting?


OP = Troll... he just reopened the other CCW thread here too.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, expecting forum guidelines to be followed is reasonable in my opinion.

If someone posts a thread asking if they should buy a bike X or Y, both 650B, it is not the business of anyone to hijack the thread and derail it to a wheel size debate.

_"While debates and differing opinions are all part of interfacing with many others, constant and continuous badgering and flaming of others will not be tolerated, and will be dealt with at the management's discretion.

--

Threads that are (or get) overtly political may be swiftly moderated and moved or removed if they spiral out of control into flaming, flame-bait or name calling."_


----------



## Greg687 (Sep 20, 2010)

My reply, as a retired Law enforcement officer, is that I carry all the time. On my bike I either carry in my camelbak (inconvenient but I can carry a larger pistol) or I carry a smaller pistol in a pocket holster in my jersey pocket. An LCP weighs less than my cell phone so it balances well with either my phone or ipod in the other pocket. I saw the chest carrier thing and it looks like it would be very hot around here.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Despite the intent of the OP, (who we now know is a troll), these threads always turn into politico 2-A shiitefests.

I stated that everyone has the right to carry, yet that it must remain concealed to not override one's right to be safe while recreating. This was not an attack, rather done to share the attitude of the long-distance hiking world. What I stated, was observed firsthand, yet what I learned in posting in this thread confirms my fear of the OP, and other gun-toting lunatics that DO NOT give a rat's azz about anybody, or anyone's else's rights. They will carry regardless, and do not care whether, or not in doing so that they themselves become the target, or endanger others.

Realize that this does not represent sportsmen, or most that know how to responsibly carry a weapon. However, this wanton attitude perpetuates the image of the gun-packing bully. Also learned to not waste any effort with one who gives (-) rep without even posting in a thread. Not only do they lack a voice, but have an axe to grind, and in this case, he appears to be a hate-filled & very imbalanced individual. 

Perhaps I'm wrong here, and my belief that all should expect to feel safe while riding trails is outdated in today's America - and I am but a terroristic dinosaur.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

travr6 said:


> I know there are few guys on here that carry and a bunch of others that do not.
> 
> For those that do, how do you carry? What holster or pouch do use?
> I have been looking at this and was just wondering if there was something similar.
> ...


I use this 
Amazon.com: Galco UWKHLG Underwraps Belly Band (Khaki, Ambi): Sports & Outdoors

coupled with an in waistband holster (desantis) for the specific gun. The thing I dont like about the galco is the pouches are soft. This can be bad for holstering but is fine for drawing.

The general category of holster is more belly band than chest band. Other good ones are the kangaroo holster. I didnt get that one because it only came in dark colors and I wanted light or beige to be hidden under a dress shirt.

I also got a rib wrap (for broken ribs) that can hold an in waistband holster at chest level. The good thing about the rib wrap is they are cheap and can be washed.

I dont carry when I ride my bike.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

travr6 said:


> This is why I had to start another thread and get scolded for starting another thread. Because all of the other threads were filled with off topic diatribe.


I'm not an agenda troll. Not me. I'm just a poor 17 year law enforcement vet trying to get some advice.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Gumbi4Prez said:


> If someone lives in a place of high crime. Can't that person move to another area?


This is the funniest comment on this whole thread.

Yes, you nailed it. Everyone, and I really mean _everyone_, in a high crime area should really move to a lower crime area.

 And let them eat cake too!


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

ddprocter said:


> This is the funniest comment on this whole thread.
> 
> Yes, you nailed it. Everyone, and I really mean _everyone_, in a high crime area should really move to a lower crime area.
> 
> And let them eat cake too!


this thread is turning the way of a dick on a stick. For the record, I carry a G26 and may have to buy a small LCP for biking.


----------



## Greg687 (Sep 20, 2010)

At a local mtb race, a whack job enviro nut mountain biker attacked a race course volunteer when the nut was confronted tampering with the race course markers trying to send the course into a dangerous area. That guy is still out there, being a whackjob environut and is a danger to everyone that does not fit his idea of the perfect mountain biker. Yeah, I have a right to feel safe, so I carry. Good guys who carry are not the problem, regardless of what the media will have you believe. Bad guys will be bad guys no matter what.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Greg687 said:


> At a local mtb race, a whack job enviro nut mountain biker attacked a race course volunteer when the nut was confronted tampering with the race course markers trying to send the course into a dangerous area. That guy is still out there, being a whackjob environut and is a danger to everyone that does not fit his idea of the perfect mountain biker. Yeah, I have a right to feel safe, so I carry. Good guys who carry are not the problem, regardless of what the media will have you believe. Bad guys will be bad guys no matter what.


Hmmm, beware the whackjob environuts! I won't even go into the hows and whys, but I think anyone fitting that description should absolutely be shot, and you'd be the guy to do it!!! Seriously, WTF has this got to do with anything?


----------



## ub in ne (May 24, 2011)

Blackhawk versa harness is my choice

Versa-Harness? Holster/Accessory Platform - BLACKHAWK!


----------



## Greg687 (Sep 20, 2010)

It applies to the idiotic posts equating lawful gun owners as guys "shootin sumthin". Also as to the why we carry. Guess you don't read well. I will use big crayons next time for you.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Funny how many folks who never bother to post on mtbr have shown up in this thread to post on mtbr.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Greg687 said:


> It applies to the idiotic posts equating lawful gun owners as guys "shootin sumthin". Also as to the why we carry. Guess you don't read well. I will use big crayons next time for you.


Why thank you kindlah! Make sure you use pretty colors!


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Slow Danger said:


> Funny how many folks who never bother to post on mtbr have shown up in this thread to post on mtbr.


Looks like that guy with 3 posts got your goat, internet snob. Now THAT's funny....
(Noogie...Noogie...Noogie).


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Slow Danger said:


> Funny how many folks who never bother to post on mtbr have shown up in this thread to post on mtbr.


School must have let out. Somewhere there is an empty grade school playground.


----------



## bigzebra (Jul 26, 2009)

I haven't read the entire thread, and, by judging from what I did read, I'll offer my experience at the risk of adding to the fire. 

I work in law enforcement and sometimes commute to work. Of course I carry when I'm going to work as I need my firearm when I get there. If I'm wearing street clothes I'll keep my weapon secured in an outside-the-waistband holster, but concealed with my shirt. If I'm planning on dropping my stuff off and training from there a bit, I'll keep duty weapon in my backpack. 

I do carry a Kel-Tec .380 whenever I'm riding on the road in my right jersey pocket. The pistol seems to do well secured in a pocket holster. Despite removing it from the holster when I get back home to air out, it's starting to show some signs of rust. I also keep it oiled the best I can. 

I typically don't carry while mountain bike riding and I never carry while racing. 

I find carrying while riding in the above outlined circumstances provides me a little extra reassurance. Parts of Saint Louis can be a sketchy and in the past groups in several areas in which I commute have been known to target cyclists with violent crime.


----------



## Gumbi4Prez (Jan 2, 2014)

ddprocter said:


> This is the funniest comment on this whole thread.
> 
> Yes, you nailed it. Everyone, and I really mean _everyone_, in a high crime area should really move to a lower crime area.
> 
> And let them eat cake too!


Maybe they could sell some of their guns to finance the move?


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Centurion_ said:


> Looks like that guy with 3 posts got your goat, internet snob. Now THAT's funny....
> (Noogie...Noogie...Noogie).


Did you just use the expression "got your goat"? I'll never recover. Nor get my goat back.

FWIW, I support the 2nd Amendment, if that's behind your motive to toss about personal insults.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Interesting discussion.

Not something l need to think about here in the UK, where you can get three years just for buying a gun (on the black market).


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

lotusdriver said:


> Interesting discussion.
> 
> Not something l need to think about here in the UK, where you can get three years just for buying a gun (on the black market).


So you folks over in the mother land are unfree and have all types of crazy crime? Right?


----------



## Trajan556 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hill People Gear makes a nice system.

I wear cargo shorts with an Ares Gear Ranger belt and my normal edc (G19).


----------

